#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Пустота и физический вакуум

## Yuriy

В контексте раздела «Буддизм и наука» нельзя не заметить сопоставление физического вакуума и пустоты. Внешнего и внутреннего пространств. Так, например, B.A.Wallace ( http://www.alanwallace.org/writings.htm) посвятил этому вопросу три эссе в 2001, 2003 гг.

Это сравнение физического вакуума и некоторых уровней сознания, описываемых в буддийской литературе: 

The … uses of the terms relative and absolute vacuum are not found in Buddhist literature, though I am confident that this presentation does not distort traditional Buddhist accounts of the substrate, substrate consciousness, the absolute space of phenomena, or primordial consciousness. I have borrowed these terms from modern physics, and in so doing I invite a comparison between scientific and Buddhist concepts of vacuum states of space and of consciousness.
(Wallace B. Alan.  Vacuum States of Consciousness: A Tibetan Buddhist View, 2003
http://www.alanwallce.org/writings.html)

является новым. Оно не разрабатывалось Уоллесом в вышедшей в 1996 г. монографии, посвященной буддийскому взгляду на физику и сознание. 

B. Alan Wallace, Choosing Reality: A Buddhist View of Physics and the Mind. Ithaca: Snow Lion Publications, 1996. 
http://www.snowlionpub.com/ToC/CHRE2N_ToC.pdf

Кроме этого, напомню, что в 1997 г. в рамках тогда еще получастных встреч Далай Ламы с учеными, проводимых Mind and Life Institute, произошла его встреча с физиками, о которой речь идет в треде “О встречах Далай Ламы XIV с учеными». Ее материалы были опубликованы в книге

The new physics and cosmology. Dialogues with the Dalai Lama. Edited and narrated by Arthur Zajonc. Oxford University Press, 2004, 246 p.

На этой встрече идея о сопоставимости пустоты и физического вакуума не затрагивалась. В целом же в литературе, в которой обсуждаются параллели между восточными религиозно-философскими представлениями и современным научным мировоззрением, аналогия этих двух ключевых понятий обозначена довольно давно. Но это сопоставление понимается именно как аналогия, в данном же случае речь идет о существенно более глубоком подходе, формулируемом очень известным буддийским мыслителем. 

Во-первых, внимание обращается на тот общеизвестный, но почти не замечамый факт, что многие компоненты искусственной технической среды, в которой мы живем, тесно связаны с (неглубоким) физическим вакуумом. Например, если бы в электрической лампочке был воздух, то вольфрамовая нить, которая нам так уютно светит по вечерам, почти мгновенно бы перегорела. Если бы в трубке кинескопа был воздух, то наши телевизоры, видеомагнитофоны и компьютеры не могли бы работать. Столбик ртути в термометре не смог бы подняться при повышении температуры или опуститься при ее понижении, если бы над ним был воздух. И так далее.

Во-вторых, обращается внимание на то, что это, конечно же, не “истинный вакуум”, а лишь некое к нему приближение, полученное на основе современных технологий (в термометрах и лампочках весьма отдаленное). Под вакуумом при этом понимается то, что остается, когда из некоторого объема пространства убрано все, что можно оттуда убрать. Так сказать, пространство в чистом виде. Еще ученик Г. Галилея, Э.Торричелли создал ртутный барометр, открыл атмосферное давление и вакуум (“торричеллиева пустота”).

Самое главное здесь то, что современное естествознание рассматривает физический вакуум как источник всего сущего в этом мире. Вот в этом месте многие из тех (в том числе и B.A.Wallace), кто пытается сопоставлять религиозные мировоззрения и естествознание, говорят о том, что физический вакуум, единое поле является аналогом того, что религии мира, каждая по-своему, называют Источником всего сущего в этом мире. 

В буддизме – это изначальное сознание. B.A.Wallace здесь ссылается на Далай Ламу: “Any given state of consciousness is permeated by the clear light of  primordial awareness. However solid ice may be, it never loses its true nature, which is water. In the same way, even very obvious concepts are such that their ‘place’, as it were, their final resting place, does not fall outside the expanse of primordial awareness. They arise within the expanse of primordial awareness and that is where they dissolve.”
The Dalai Lama is saying that the absolute ground state awareness is primordial
awareness, the fundamental ground from which everything, space-time, mass, energy,
mind-matter, all arise and into which they eventually dissolve» 
The Potential of Emptiness: Vacuum States of Space and Consciousness, http://www.alanwallace.org/writings.htm.

Примерно такие же слова, но сформулированные на других языках, т.е. в контекстах не-буддийских мировоззрений, говорят и другие исследователи. В частности, некоторые творцы технологий вакуумной энергетики (технических устройств, позволяющие извлекать энергию из вакуума) обращают внимание не только на спекулятивно-мировоззренческий аспект этого вопроса, т.е. на сравнение физического вакуума с описанием Источника всего сущего, которое дается в той или иной религии, но и на его возможные технологические следствия. Они задаются вопросом о том, что если тонкие уровни сознания каким-то таинственным образом связаны с физическим вакуумом, то можно говорить о влиянии вакуумных технологий XXI века на эти уровни сознания. 

В том, что единые физические законы лежат в основе технологий и человеческой жизнедеятельности, в частности, человеческого сознания, нет ничего особенного. Вспомним хотя бы единство физико-химического состава живой и неживой природы. Кроме этого, мы живем в океане электромагнитных волн, сознательно воспринимаемом только в диапазоне видимого света. С другой стороны, электрическая активность мозга составляет одну из основ жизнедеятельности человека, а нашу цивилизацию без преувеличения можно назвать цивилизацией электричества. Такое сочетание возможно только благодаря тому, что в этих трех жизненно важных сферах задействованы совершенно разные части спектра электромагнитных волн. Так, например, диапазон длин волн видимого света – это примерно 1 – 8*10**-7 м, вся радиотехническая мощь нашей цивилизации сосредоточена примерно в диапазоне длин волн 10**-3 – 10**3 м, а длины волн электрических потенциалов мозга, от дельта до гамма ритмов – это  0.75*10**7 – 3*10**8 м. 

Мир устроен так, что ритмы нашего мозга – это не видимый свет и не частоты CNN или «Русского радио».  

Мне кажется, что когда речь идет о сопоставлении физического вакуума и пустоты, изначального сознания, то не стоит упускать из вида и возможную технологическую перспективу этого вопроса.

Кроме этого, я плохо понимаю, что такое «пустое пространство», если мы живем на вращающейся Земле, которая со скоростью 30 км в секунду мчится вокруг Солнца. Читая о том, что каждый акт осознанного мышления – это действие на уровне (геометрии) пространства-времени, кто бы ни писал об этом, то ли физики-теоретики, занимающиеся феноменом человеческого сознания (в том числе и принимавшие участие в Mind and Life “The new physics and cosmology”), то ли это буддийский мыслитель B.A.Wallace, я сразу же вспоминаю о движении Земли, о ее вращении вокруг собственной оси… Пространство-время движущегося объекта – это его характеристики, характеристики его движения.

----------


## Сара

Мир .[/QUOTE]
Я полагаю, что надо ошунйевать собственное сознание, а париться по поводу физич аналогий это занятие для рациональной интуиции, когда молчит мистическая.

----------


## Yuriy

*B. ALAN WALLACE*  is president of The Santa Barbara Institute for the Interdisciplinary Study of Consciousness. He trained for many years as a monk in Buddhist monasteries in India and Switzerland. He has taught Buddhist theory and practice in Europe and America since 1976 and has served as interpreter for numerous Tibetan scholars and contemplatives, including H. H. the Dalai Lama and in particular on all Mind and Life conferences. After graduating summa cum laude from Amherst College, where he studied physics and the philosophy of science, he earned his M.A. and Ph.D. in religious studies at Stanford University. He has edited, translated, authored, and contributed to more than thirty books on Tibetan Buddhism, medicine, language, and culture, and the interface between science and religion. 
His published works include _Choosing Reality: A Buddhist View of Physics and the Mind_ (Snow Lion, 1996), _The Bridge of Quiescence: Experiencing Buddhist Meditation_ (Open Court, 1998), _The Taboo of Subjectivity: Toward a New Science of Consciousness_ (Oxford, 2000), and _Buddhism and Science: Breaking New Ground_  (Columbia University Press 2003).
http://www.alanwallace.org/

----------


## Skyku

> Они задаются вопросом о том, что если тонкие уровни сознания каким-то таинственным образом связаны с физическим вакуумом, то можно говорить о влиянии вакуумных технологий Xxi века на эти уровни сознания.


Сколько ангелов уместится на кончике иглы? спрашивали себя средневековые схоласты.

Когда возникает - "тонкие уровни сознания", "каким-то таинственным образом" и фантазии на эту тему, тогда и кончается наука.
Ведь до сих пор нет научной модели сознания. Не говоря уж у каких-то тонких его уровнях.
- А почему ногти у привидений синего цвета?
- А разве существование привидений доказано?

Многие же физики отмечают, что физический вакуум НЕ пуст. Что в нем постоянно рождается и аннигилирует вещество и "анти"вещество. (анти в кавычках, потому что наша Вселенная могла вполне состоять именно из "анти"вещества)

Неверная исходная информация порождает неверные аналогии.
Но даже верные аналогии никогда не были и не будут доказательством.




> С другой стороны, электрическая активность мозга составляет одну из основ жизнедеятельности человека, а нашу цивилизацию без преувеличения можно назвать цивилизацией электричества.


С третьей стороны электрическая активность мозга олигрофрена и эйнштейна особо не отличимы. Шум очень сильно отличается от информации.
На жестком диске одного может лежать сплошь порнуха, а на даже меньшем, и более медленном другого - информация стоимостью не один миллион "злата".
Из общности носителя и принципа хранения информации не следует общность самой информации.




> а нашу цивилизацию без преувеличения можно назвать цивилизацией электричества.


Да. Только кто может утверждать что это обязательное условие для цивилизации? 




> В частности, некоторые творцы технологий вакуумной энергетики (технических устройств, позволяющие извлекать энергию из вакуума)


Кто знает, может у них получится.
Правда нынешняя наука смотрит на эти попытки как на подвид вечного двигателя.
Поживем, увидим. Пусть люди работают, дерзают.
Денег бы, в качестве спонсора, я бы лично им не дал.  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Если уж и сравнивать с чем-либо Буддийскую Пустоту, то не с физическим вакуУМом, а с Эфиром, который так долго и так бесплодно ищут физики, не обращая внисание на небо.
 :Wink:

----------


## Вао

Вакуум это не пустота, а вещество, которое имеет свою плотность.
Правда это очень сильно разряженное вещество и поэтому оно присутствует повсюду, в том числе и внутри нас.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

А эфир это не вещество, очень плотное НЕ вещество, настолько плотное, что все осязаемое вещество это всего лишь пузырьки вакума в эфире. 
Сейчас модно делать подарки в виде куска монолитного стекла, внутри которого лазером взорваны пузырьки, образующие заданную форму.
Примерно так и устроен мир. Только формы подвижны.

Атом подобен кольцу дыма без дыма, но не в воздухе, а в сверхпроводящем, сверхтекучем,  сверхплотном, и прочим сверх...паранормальном эфире.
Наше осязаемое тело это порыв кармического ветра в эфире, не более того.

Это ИМХО, но если иметь такое научное воззрение, то многие научные и личные проблемы автоматически разрешаться сами собой и Вы поймете как тело Йогов может сверхпротекать сквозь стены и ходить по воде и воздуху.
 :Wink:

----------


## Вао

> и Вы поймете как тело Йогов может сверхпротекать сквозь стены и ходить по воде и воздуху.


А вы видели Йогов проходящих сквозь стены, летающих или ходящих по воде??? Может это только легенды?  :Confused:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Электроны легко тунелируют сквозь барьеры в тунельных диодах.
Телепортация атомов тоже вроде как достигнута.
Почему бы не верить в то, что легко обосновывается?

----------


## Вао

> Почему бы не верить в то, что легко обосновывается?


А я не хочу верить. 
Я хочу видеть это.
Как показал 20 век. Обосновать при желании можно любую теорию.

----------


## Skyku

Физики не могут "найти" эфир, потому как по большому счету он им не нужен. Пока не нужен, пока нынешняя модель не исчерпала своих ресурсов.
Это как в программировании, будешь латать старую версию, пока она конкретно не начнет съедать усилия на латание, либо когда она достигнет предела заложенных в нее идей.
Лаплас так и ответил - Для моей модели Вселенной не требуется Бог.

Физикам, пока, тоже не требуется - эфир. Они пока решают проблемы привычными средствами.
В http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...9&postcount=25 приведен пример - ... можно было спокойно верить в то, что Солнце вращается вокруг Земли, а не наоборот. ...
Так и эфиром. Пока "новые и новые спиралевидные "эпициклы"" удовлетворяют, они и будут появляться.

Но ученые - люди. И как люди, они "заглядывают" дальше текущих потребностей науки. Отрывают взгляд от поля, которое пашут, и смотрят иногда в небо.




> А вы видели Йогов проходящих сквозь стены, летающих или ходящих по воде??? Может это только легенды?


Может. Но пока я не вижу НЕвозможности этого. Мало ли чего на свете я не знаю, не видел, и даже не снилось мне.
Я могу конечно сделать дальнейшие выводы-прогнозы, из своих нынешних знаний. Но это будут умозаключения, возможно верные, имеющие место в реальности, а возможно - нет.

Но только за последних 50 лет наука сталкивалась с ТААААКИМИ фактами, что многие выводы первой половины 20-го оказались просто игрой ума.

Не нужно спешить расставлять точки над I. Особенно когда это не требуется здесь_и_сейчас.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Я хочу видеть это.
Увы, наблюдатель, особенно такой плотный и страстный (хотящий) как Вы, разрушает своим обусловленным умом тонкий и спонтанный процесс тунелирования. 
Таким наблюдателям, в лучшем случае, остаются для наблюдения лишь отпечатки святых ступней на камнях.
 :Wink: 

Что обращает ВФ нашего тела за стеной в ноль, обнуляя нашу вероятность протунелировать сквозь стену?
Почему наш "всепроницаемый" ум не идет сквозь стены даже во сне, где плотных преград (законов общегго кармического видения) вовсе нет?

----------


## Skyku

> Увы, наблюдатель, особенно такой плотный и страстный (хотящий) как Вы, разрушает своим обусловленным умом тонкий и спонтанный процесс тунелирования.


Аха. Страсти и ослепляют. Неважно - какие, сексуальные, научные, 

Многие пытались добыть краски из крыльев бабочки.
А оказалось там сооовсем другая причина радужных переливов цветов.

И тронь пальцем крыло, на нем будет дырка.

Или как "Парфюмер" Патрика Зюскинда пытался добыть эссэнцию запаха стекла через перегонный куб. Вот с цветов получается, значит и от стекла - тоже!

Смотреть, видеть, тоже нужно уметь.
А смотрим мы гораздо больше мозгами, чем глазами (я про обычное серое вещество и глазное яблоко).

----------


## Вао

> Увы, наблюдатель, особенно такой плотный и страстный (хотящий) как Вы, разрушает своим обусловленным умом тонкий и спонтанный процесс тунелирования. 
> Таким наблюдателям, в лучшем случае, остаются для наблюдения лишь отпечатки святых ступней на камнях.


Получается так:
-Вот там за углом зарплату платят огромную, а работа легкая, люди там могут летать по воздуху, ходят по воде и пища им не нужна. Просто они питаются космической энергией.
Ты как дурачок бежишь за этот угол и что ты там видишь?
А зарплата там ещё хуже, чем была. Работа тяжелая и естественно никто не летает, не ходит по воде и не питается космической энергией.
Зато тебе говорят, что все это есть за другим углом.
И все повторяется снова.  :Mad:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Ты как дурачок 
точнее - Голодный Дух
>бежишь за этот угол и что ты там видишь?
Ты видишь, что пища опять не съедобна а бежал за миражом
>И все повторяется снова
До тех пор, пока голодный ум больше не будет влачить твое тело за миражами по указке тех, кто не приучен к ОтВЕДсветНести за свои слова.

----------


## Skyku

> И все повторяется снова.


Угу, сансара называется.

Бегай ты за женщинами, или за гуру, летающими по воздуху.
Разницы то нет.

Как понарезаешь кругов, так и начнешь все чаще удивляться дежа-вю, так вот и захочется... выйти из Матрицы  :Smilie: 

Тук-тук! Просыпайся, Нео(-фит) (гуру он и тут, в Матрице. Но и там, вне Матрицы - НЕ спит)

P.S.
Правда картина может быть и другой.
Это он там умеет летать. И пока ты сам там не побывал, конечно все морфеи - обманщики, и просто предлагают скушать колеса. А сами обычные преобычные люди.
И по вере вашей, да будет вам!

----------


## До

> Угу, сансара называется.
> 
> Бегай ты за женщинами, или за гуру, летающими по воздуху.
> Разницы то нет.


Есть.

----------


## Skyku

> Есть.


Аха. Смотря кто бегает.

64. Если глупец связан с мудрым даже всю свою жизнь, он знает дхамму не больше, чем ложка - вкус похлебки.

65. Если хотя бы мгновение умный связан с мудрым, быстро знакомится он с дхаммой, как язык с вкусом похлебки.

Один и за женщинами то особо не бегал, а жена, прям как из Притч Соломона - "Хорошая жена - Подарок от Бога."
А другой и любимчик женщин, и три раза женат, был, а стариком козлодоевым и помирает.

----------


## До

Skyku, у вас на любой ответ выверт, лишь бы [псевдо]науку покритиковать.

----------


## Stranger

2Yuriy
Можно глупый вопрос? О какой науке этот тред?

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть замечательная книга (не считая последних глав):
*Shifting Worlds, Changing Minds : Where the Sciences and Buddhism Meet*
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...oks&vi=reviews

Book Description
From the author of "Perceiving Ordinary Magic," this book proposes that both science and Buddhism offer powerful insights into human nature that can help to bring about profound changes in our lives and our society.

Jeremy Hayward argues that a radical uprooting of our beliefs about reality is necessary if we are to resolve our confusion about our world and ourselves. Only a profound examination of human perception--a process by which worlds and selves are created and re-created every moment--will provide the clarity and confidence we seek.

"Shifting Worlds, Changing Minds" is an in-depth, nontechnical analysis of the perceptual process, drawing on the latest data from cognitive science--the "new science of mind." Added to these are insights gained from the Buddhist practice of mindfulness-awareness meditation. The results of this analysis and practice can free us from dependence on belief systems. We are presented with a genuine revolution in the understanding of consciousness, and the possibilities for awareness and compassion are revealed.

Хотелось бы найти вот эту:
*Perceiving Ordinary Magic : Science and Intuitive Wisdom (Paperback)
by Jeremy W. Hayward*

Book Description
This book offers penetrating insight into the nature and process of perception through a skillful interweaving of the concepts of the new physics, evolutionary biology, and cognitive psychology with the profound insights of meditative traditions. We are shown how we may go beyond the harsh and narrow limits of beliefs and habitual patterns of thought and behavior to awaken fresh perception that is fearless and compassionate, experiencing the sacredness of the ordinary world.

P.S. не по теме: как покупать на амазоне или другом забугорном сайте литературу с доставкой в Рашу?

----------


## Yuriy

> P.S. не по теме: как покупать на амазоне или другом забугорном сайте литературу с доставкой в Рашу?


Очень просто, идете в банк и открываете себе кредитную карту типа Visa Electron, Visa Virtuon, с помощью которой можно расплачиваться по Интернету(никаких комиссионных). Затем заходите на amazon.co.uk (английский филиал, который рассылает книги по Европе, основной амазон этого не делает) и заполняете заказ, они снимают с карты деньги, а вы сидите и ждете месяца 2. По почте приходит книга.
Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## Echo

*Yuriy* 
Возможно, Вам будет интересно http://hobby.ovl.ru/forum/index.php?
На форуме можно найти много информации об антигравитации, свободной энергии и пр., к тому же есть обзоры по последним разработкам.

----------


## Yuriy

> *Yuriy* 
> Возможно, Вам будет интересно http://hobby.ovl.ru/forum/index.php?
> На форуме можно найти много информации об антигравитации, свободной энергии и пр., к тому же есть обзоры по последним разработкам.


Спасибо за информацию, но эту тему я только лишь затронул в связи с левитацией, т.к. полагаю, что все силы, которые задействованы в процессе полета являются физическими, а разработчики по этой теме (по крайней мере некоторые) попутно претендуют на то, что объяснили и левитацию (пригнемся, а то сейчас камни от оппонентов полетят! - шутка).

----------


## Echo

*Yuriy*
Мне просто показалась интересным одна штука описываемая там (по мотивам школьных баек)http://hobby.ovl.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=27 . Кратко о сути:
1 человек садится на стул, 4 других обходят его с боков и вытягивают руки с раскрытыми ладонями над его головой. Через минуту резко складывают ладони замком с распрямленными 2 пальцами и подсовывают под колени и подмышки сидящего и подкидывают оного. Все участники отмечают небывалую легкость при подьеме "пилота".
Допустим наш летчик весит 80 кг., тогда на каждого приходится по 20 кг веса при чем поднять их необходимо 2 пальцами...
Одним из обьяснений был эффект психосоматики. Однако один человек воззразил, таким образом, что сколько он не напрягал руки перед подьемом тяжести пудовую гирю 2 пальцами так и не поднял. :Smilie: 
Извините если оффтоп.

----------


## Yuriy

> *Yuriy*
> Мне просто показалась интересным одна штука описываемая там (по мотивам школьных баек)http://hobby.ovl.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=27 . Кратко о сути:
> 1 человек садится на стул, 4 других обходят его с боков и вытягивают руки с раскрытыми ладонями над его головой. Через минуту резко складывают ладони замком с распрямленными 2 пальцами и подсовывают под колени и подмышки сидящего и подкидывают оного. Все участники отмечают небывалую легкость при подьеме "пилота".
> Допустим наш летчик весит 80 кг., тогда на каждого приходится по 20 кг веса при чем поднять их необходимо 2 пальцами...
> Одним из обьяснений был эффект психосоматики. Однако один человек воззразил, таким образом, что сколько он не напрягал руки перед подьемом тяжести пудовую гирю 2 пальцами так и не поднял.
> Извините если оффтоп.


Что-то подобное я видел в качестве демонстрации, когда несколько человек очень легко поднимали тяжелый стол чуть ли не мизинцами (своеобразный коллективный эффект). В этой области есть масса интересных явлений, которые, правда, не так легко изучать как хотелось бы. Я попытался сосредоточится на одном, левитации, которое есть во всех традициях и практиках и которое обычно ассоциируется в них с продвинутыми стадиями духовного опыта. Когда какое-то явление находится на пересечении традиций, то вероятность того, что мы имеем дело действительно с явлением, существенно возрастает, а также к нему есть сразу несколько подходов. А главное, мы не просто изучаем какое-то очень интересное явление, но такое, которое традиционно ассоциируется с глубоким духовным опытом.

Тут для меня традиции служат своеобразным путеводителем, "правилом отбора" если угодно. Хотя, возможно, что с точки зрения физики, полтергейст является одним из самых интересных явлений. Я читал почти-официальные отчеты (в свое время они были ДСП) о самом известном примере из не очень далекого подмосковного прошлого, это жуть какая-то, но никто не пострадал. Кстати, левиатция там тоже наблюдалась, мой тезка-мальчик, который был основным действующим лицом, летал под действием этих сил. Здесь надо делать выбор, я в качестве "правила отбора" препочитаю традиции, именно поэтому - левитация (в данной теме).

Хотя в то же время, как правило, то или иное явление не рассматривается изолированно, а в  ряду однородных, например, левитацию часто рассматривают в одном ряду с психокинезом. В этом смысле надо учитывать широкий спектр явлений, спасибо, что обратили внимание на эти удивительные сообщения. Возможно, что какие-то коллективные эффекты здесь по существу, т.к. я склонен думать, что групповой йогический полет влияет на поведение окружающих людей. Полет как не только физическое действие, но и активность на уровне коллективного сознания-бессознательного. Здесь, кстати, я вижу возможность компромисса со Skyku, т.е. с той точкой зрения, что левитация - это не-физическое явление. Оно многоплановое. Интересно, согласился бы эксперт йогического полета полетать, скажем, на Луне или  Марсе, где нет биосферы и людей, т.е. коллективного сознания-бессознательного? Это, конечно, совсем из области буйного фэнтези.

----------


## Fermion

> О левитации я уже все сказал.


Видимо я не понял. Просматривая топик я лишь обнаружил что Далай Лама упоминал о левитации без конкретных имен и названий. Вы также ссылались на Патанджали, а также рассказывали об ТМ-сиддхах, ни то ни другое прямого отношения к буддизму не имеет.
Косвенную связь Вы указали:что левитация положительно сказывается на осознанные свновидения. Других упоминаний я не заметил. Если Вы мне дадите ссылку или еще раз повторите для непонятливых в моем лице, то Вы сэкономите мне кучу времени, избавив
от просматривания всего топика.

----------


## Fermion

> *Yuriy*
> Мне просто показалась интересным одна штука описываемая там (по мотивам школьных баек)http://hobby.ovl.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=27 . Кратко о сути:
> 1 человек садится на стул, 4 других обходят его с боков и вытягивают руки с раскрытыми ладонями над его головой. Через минуту резко складывают ладони замком с распрямленными 2 пальцами и подсовывают под колени и подмышки сидящего и подкидывают оного. Все участники отмечают небывалую легкость при подьеме "пилота".
> Допустим наш летчик весит 80 кг., тогда на каждого приходится по 20 кг веса при чем поднять их необходимо 2 пальцами...
> Одним из обьяснений был эффект психосоматики. Однако один человек воззразил, таким образом, что сколько он не напрягал руки перед подьемом тяжести пудовую гирю 2 пальцами так и не поднял.
> Извините если оффтоп.


А если летчик весит 60 кг, то на каждого приходится по 15кг. 
Кроме того, когда вы просовывайте два пальца под мышки - важно как  вы это делайте. Значительная нагрузка приходится на основание пальцев - то есть на ребро ладони.  Думаю, что  шестнадцать килограммов я смогу приподнять одним пальцем - понятнув за ручку гири, тридца два, конечно, уже не смогу. По крайней мере на четырех пальцах рук я без труда могу повисеть секунд 5, только что проверил.

----------


## Skyku

> Это, конечно, совсем из области буйного фэнтези.


Как и остальная масса Вашего материала.

Например - "Полет как не только физическое действие, но и активность на уровне коллективного сознания-бессознательного."
Не понял, коллективное бессознательное уже стало обладать какой энергией на физическом уровне? И в каком определении Вы используете этот термин? В Юнговском?

Или:
Хотя, возможно, что с точки зрения физики, полтергейст является одним из самых интересных явлений.
А знаете, ходят слухи что в полтавской области объявился пропавший сто лет назад в Испании поезд. И давит курей. Эту информацию мне принесла моя В., кандидат мед наук, с посиделок с остальными научными сотрудниЦАМИ в ее институте, принадлежащем Медицинской академии наук Украины.
Мало того, этот поезд объявлялся лет 50 назад в Испании, с людьми. Но им не поверили и засадили в психушку. И теперь вот он периодически появляется и физически давит полтавских кур! Куда смотрят ученые, нужно ж ехать и обследовать такое явление!




> Интересно, согласился бы эксперт йогического полета полетать, скажем, на Луне или Марсе, где нет биосферы и людей


Так уже было дело.
Последователи Порфирия Иванова утверждают что их Учитель был на Луне. И есть свидетель.

---
О своих встречах со сверхъестественным человек обычно говорит неохотно. В наш скептический век разговоры о сокровенном воспринимаются в лучшем случае как оригинальничание, как желание собеседника не отстать от модной темы, как попытка продемонстрировать свои высокие духовные запросы или сенситивные возможности.

Поэтому совершенно естественно выглядит поведение американского космонавта Эдгара Митчелла после его полета на Луну в космическом корабле «Аполлон-14». Как известно, Э. Митчелл и А. Шепард 5 февраля 1971 года совершили посадку на Луну у кратера Фра Мауро, имели два выхода на ее поверхность и после завершения запланированных исследований покинули Луну, однако столкнулись с трудностями при стыковке лунного корабля и орбитального блока: стыковка удалась только с шестой попытки. После возвращения на Землю Э. Митчелл уволился из отряда космонавтов и «ударился в богоискательство», как писали в наших газетах: на свои средства он основал институт поэтических знаний в Калифорнии (ноос - по-гречески «разум») для изучения связей космоса и человека, интуиции и разума, тела и души, материи и сознания.

В один из своих приездов в Москву Э.Митчелл увидел на чьем-то столе фотографию седобородого старца и спросил: «А кто это?» - «Это наш русский человек Иванов», - ответили ему. «Так ведь это его мы видели на Луне!» - воскликнул Митчелл. Он достал свою фотографию и сделал на ней надпись: «Господину Иванову с благодарностью за спасение» - и расписался. Эта фотография была отослана на хутор Верхний Кондрючий Ворошиловградской области, где в то время жил Порфирий Корнеевич Иванов. В одной из тетрадей Иванова есть запись по этому поводу, где он отмечает, что Природа была против присутствия людей на Луне и решила их оставить, а он упросил Природу отпустить их.

Появление Иванова на Луне лежит вне пределов возможностей человека на сегодняшний день. Однако достаточно ли мы знаем самих себя, можно ли говорить о каких-либо пределах эволюционного развития человека?
---

Астронавт думаю достачтоно веский свидетель, чтобы отамхиваться от такого факта. Правда... есть маленький момент:
Советский космонавт, оказавший помощь экипажу американской лунной кабины "Eagle" с астронавтами Нейлом Армстронгом (Neil Armstrong) и Эдвин Олдрин (Edwin Aldrin) в ремонте взлетной ступени, поврежденной во время посадки на Луне. 
("Космонавты - Призраки")

Но это все ортодоксы и консерваторы сомневаются. Сами то Луне не были. А вот астронавты были, и П. Иванова там видели.

----------


## Skyku

> обратили внимание на эти удивительные сообщения


Решил вот еще поудивлять:

Браун Дюкасс, профессор из США не так давно заявил: "Можно утверждать, что сознательная жизнь личности продолжается в некоей форме и после смерти. Это предположение можно считать действительно установленным как с естественно-научной, так и с философской точки зрения. Существуют полученные опытным путем свидетельства о том, что индивидуальный разум переживает смерть". [3] с.119 Мы присоединяемся к этому заявлению, и утверждаем, что учёные, работающие в различных областях знания, сегодня уже имеют неоспоримые доказательства его истинности.

...
концептуальный подход и обоснование самой возможности существования Тонкого Мира. Над этим вопросом работали следующие авторы: А.П. Дубров [4, 5], В.Н. Пушкин [5], Г.И. Шипов [6, 7], А.Е. Акимов [8], В.Н. Волченко [9], Ю.А. Бауров [10], Л.В. Лесков [11], А. Пахомов и другие. Кратко остановимся только на одной работе - статье "Неизбежность, реальность и постижимость Тонкого Мира" Владимира Никитовича Волченко, д.т.н., профессора МГТУ им. Н.Э.Баумана, президента Международного общественно научного комитета "Экология человека и энергоинформатика" [9].

В работе приводится научно-философское обоснование существования Тонкого Мира на основе духовной традиции и разнообразных феноменов информационно-энергетического обмена на уровнях человека, Земли и Космоса. Сознание человека рассматривается с более широких нежели материалистические позиций. Сознание трактуется как энерго-информационная структура и в своих высших аспектах естественная часть Космоса. Автором вводятся численные характеристики возможных границ миров в системе координат "информативность - энергетичность". На основе замеченной тенденции к повышению информационной эффективности систем доказывается возможность постижимости Тонкого Мира. Обсуждаются свойства так называемых информационных безэнтропийных полей и пятого фундаментального взаимодействия. Рассматриваются возможные модели информационных полей (торсионная, бюонная, психоновая, семантическая, реликтовых нейтрино, аксионовая, продольных электромагнитных полей и др.). Автор утверждает, что метафизика должна стать наукой. Осуждается технократический путь развития человеческой цивилизации и предлагается синтетический подход. Подчёркивается значение морально-нравственной стороны в эволюции.

Второе направление наиболее обширно. Его можно обозначить как обоснование и доказательство объективного существования так называемой "души" или энерго-информационной (полевой, электромагнитной) сущности человека (сознания).

Среди авторов, высказавшихся на эту тему А.Г. Гурвич [12], В.И. Инюшин [13], В.Г. Адаменко [14], Н.И. Кобозев [15], В.П. Казначеев [16], Л.П. Михайлова [16], Х.С. Бурр [17], Ю.В. Гуляев [18], Э.Э. Годик [18], В.В. Налимов [19], Л.В. Лесков [20], Ю.П. Кравченко [21, 22], Н.В. Калашченко [21, 22], М. Погорельский [23], С. Криппнер [24], К.Ю.В. Цзян [25], П.П. Гаряев [26, 27, 28], Р. Джан [29, 30], Г.П. Крохалёв [31, 32, 33, 34], Д. Макдугалл [35], К.Г. Коротков [36, 37, 38], Ж. К. Чоудхари [39], А.С. Пресман [40], В.М. Запорожец [41], А. Серобабин [42] и многие другие.

Дадим краткий обзор наиболее важных, на наш взгляд, работ. Одним из первых учёных, высказавших гипотезу о полевой природе человеческого сознания был А.Г. Гурвич [12]. В своей работе он отмечает, что вся информация о строении потенциального организма содержится в совокупном эмбриональном фотонном поле, излучаемом каждой хромосомой эмбриона. Автор утверждает, что такое интегральное поле создаёт волновой биополевой каркас, план, по которому идёт строительство или самоорганизация клеток в организм. В сущности предложена научная концепция биополя живых существ. Автор рассказывает о проявлениях митогенетического излучения в опытах с умерщвлением креветок, когда чувствительная фотобумага засвечивалась в результате излучения, генерируемого умирающими креветками при их ошпаривании кипятком.

Подтверждением предположения А.Г. Гурвича стала работа доктора Х.С.Бурра (Йельский университет, США) [17]. Им был сконструирован прибор, позволяющий регистрировать слабые электрические напряжения вблизи живого объекта. После такого экспериментального подтверждения наличия некоего энергетического поля доктор Бурр высказал гипотезу, по которой поле это представляет собой как бы матрицу, исходный чертеж, формирующий структуру тела. ”Молекулы и клетки человеческого тела, - пишет он, - постоянно перестраиваются, разрушаются и пополняются свежим материалом, поступающим из пищи. Но благодаря контролю поля новые молекулы и клетки воспроизводятся по тем же схемам, что и старые... Когда мы встречаем друга, которого не видели в течение шести месяцев, на его лице не остается ни одной молекулы, бывшей в то время, когда вы видели его последний раз. Однако благодаря контролю поля новые молекулы располагаются по старым, привычным схемам, и мы узнаем его лицо”.

Электромагнитную природу тонких тел живых существ доказывал А.С. Пресман [40]. Он опровергает материалистическую точку зрения на живой организм, как на систему биологического вещества. На основании результатов своих многочисленных экспериментов Пресманом продемонстрировано влияние слабых (в том числе естественных) электромагнитных полей на биологические объекты. Эффект от воздействия электромагнитных полей определялся не их интенсивностью (напряжённостью), а другими факторами, среди которых можно назвать режим модуляции и направление вектора индукции. Автором высказывается гипотеза о фундаментальной роли электромагнитного поля как носителя информации в живой природе. При этом биологические эффекты воздействия поля зависят не столько от величины их энергии, сколько от информационной насыщенности воздействия.

В середине 1970-х годов советские учёные В.И. Инюшин и В.Г. Адаменко сообщили о неких фантомных эффектах, наблюдавшихся у повреждённых листьев растений при фотографировании их по методу Кирлиан. Сам метод газоразрядной визуализации в высокочастотных высоковольтных электрических полях (метод Кирлиан), был известен уже достаточно давно (с 1950-х годов), но по стечению обстоятельств не привлёк к себе особого внимания учёных-исследователей. Однако с этого момента дело начало развиваться по другому. Учёные, получившие удивительные фотографии, на которых обрезанные листья растений выглядели целыми, высказали предположение о существовании невидимой глазу энергетической структуры биологических объектов по которой последние строят свою форму. Её назвали биополем [14] или биоплазмой [13].
...
Ни для кого не является секретом огромный интерес, который всегда проявляли спиритуалисты к всевозможным контактам с загробным миром. Со временем этот праздный интерес, вылился в целеустремлённые попытки исследователей-энтузиастов найти объективные подходы к Миру Тонкому с использованием имеющихся аппаратных средств.

Наибольшего успеха добился на этом поприще латвийский психолог доктор Константин Раудиве, проживавший в Швеции. С его помощью инженеры-электронщики сконструировали и собрали специальный прибор - гониометр, предназначенный исключительно для записывания ”потусторонних” звуков. К 1968 году учёному удалось собрать на своих плёнках более 70.000 звуковых экспонатов! Исследования доктора Раудиве приобрели широкую огласку благодаря его книге ”Как услышать неслышимое” [63], вышедшей в Англии и США под названием ”Прорыв”. После этого феномен стали именовать ”голосами Раудиве”.

Усилия учёных, всегда были направлены на получение объективных доказательств существования тонкоматериальных структур. Такие аргументы, единственные признаются имеющими право на участие в научной дискуссии. С началом развития фотографии, наука впервые за свою многолетнюю историю получила возможность запечатлеть касания Мира Тонкого. Большое количество фотоматериалов получил итальянский исследователь Лучиано Бокконе [62]. На вершине большого уединенного холма Бокконе устроил лабораторию, оснастив ее различной регистрационной аппаратурой - фотометрами, термометрами, магнитометрами, регистраторами альфа-, бета- и гамма-излучений, фото- и кинокамерами. Были и живые "индикаторы" - собаки. Принцип исследований определили предельно просто: аномальные и необъяснимые отклонения в показаниях любого прибора свидетельствуют о наличии невидимых существ. Таких свидетельств было множество. За три года работы Бокконе собрал огромный материал. Причем создавалось такое впечатление, что таинственные явления чем дальше, тем больше рвались к Бокконе, чуть ли не распихивая локтями друг друга. Их регистрировали приборами, запечатлевали на пленку, видели невооруженным глазом. Постепенно раскрывались и их свойства.

Поражала исследователей, если можно так выразиться, некая осмысленность их поведения. Все эти облака, сгущения неведомых полей, светящиеся шары в видимой, а чаще невидимой - инфракрасной и ультрафиолетовой - части спектра словно демонстрировали людям свои возможности - проносились или проплывали над ними, меняли скорость и направление полета, трансформировались в разные формы. Постепенно Бокконе пришел к выводу, что имеет дело с эфирными формами жизни. И дал им имя - краттеры. Вот как он сам пишет об этих объектах.

"Эти эфирные формы жизни, - писал Бокконе, - эти объекты - живые существа, и связанные с ними феномены не относятся к нашей трехмерной реальности, типичной для частотной полосы нашего видимого спектра. Это проявления чуждой нам жизни. Это, несомненно, живые существа - светлые и темные, плотные и прозрачные, плазматические формы, энергетические превращения, тающие облака и туманы, невидимые аморфные массы, не имеющие ничего общего с нашей физической реальностью".
...
и т.д. http://aipe.roerich.com/russian/prizrak.htm НАУКА, РАССЕИВАЮЩАЯ ПРИЗРАК СМЕРТИ

Так что Yuriy, научные исследования идут полным ходом!
У Вас какая-то устаревшая информация, о научных сомнениях, дискриминации, непризнании.
Причем без привлечения буддизма. Обошлись почему-то.

----------


## Skyku

А вот еще. Из вполне серьезного инет-издания CNews:

"Подсознательное" зрение существует?

Ученые из Университета Райс в Хьюстоне под руководством профессора психологии Тони Ро (Tony Ro) провели эксперименты с целью подтверждения или опровержения существования "подсознательного зрения".

Считается, что зрительная информация, получаемая от глаз, обрабатывается в затылочной области коры головного мозга. В случае повреждения этого участка мозга, у человека может наступить слепота. Но существует ли в мозгу резервный путь обработки зрительной информации?

Суть экспериментов состояла в следующем: испытуемый садился перед экраном монитора, и при помощи магнитного импульса экспериментаторы блокировали зрительные зоны его мозга, тем самым, вызывая у него временную слепоту. В этот период на мониторе демонстрировались различные зрительные образы (горизонтальные и вертикальные полосы, круги красного и зеленого цвета).

Когда испытуемых спрашивали о том, что они видели в периоды слепоты, ответ был "ничего". Но когда их просили предположить, каким было направление полос, было получено 75% правильных ответов, а относительно цвета кругов - 81% правильных ответов. Если бы ответы были случайными, то правильные ответы составляли бы 50% от общего числа. Некоторые из испытуемых сказали, что они предполагали беспорядочно и были удивлены такими успешными результатами. Другие сообщили, что они "чувствовали" правильный ответ.

"Полученные данные демонстрируют, что, в мозгу существуют альтернативные подсознательные области обработки информации", сказал Ро. Это дает шанс на частичное восстановление зрения людям с повреждениями в коре головного мозга.

Не все ученые согласны с выводами Ро. Они считают его эксперименты интригующими, но еще ничего не доказывающими. 
(01.11.05 http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index....5/11/01/190935)

----------


## Буль

_В один из своих приездов в Москву Э.Митчелл увидел на чьем-то столе фотографию седобородого старца и спросил: «А кто это?» - «Это наш русский человек Иванов», - ответили ему. «Так ведь это его мы видели на Луне!» - воскликнул Митчелл. Он достал свою фотографию и сделал на ней надпись: «Господину Иванову с благодарностью за спасение» - и расписался. Эта фотография была отослана на хутор Верхний Кондрючий Ворошиловградской области, где в то время жил Порфирий Корнеевич Иванов. В одной из тетрадей Иванова есть запись по этому поводу, где он отмечает, что Природа была против присутствия людей на Луне и решила их оставить, а он упросил Природу отпустить их._

Угу, я тоже был в то время на Луне и всё это видел, так всё и было!  :Cool:  

Я не знаю кто придумал эту историю, но сам Митчелл у себя на сайте в дискуссии её опровергал. Никаких старцев на Луне он не видел и никаких фотографий не узнавал. Хотел было указать точно где он писал, но там, к сожалению, теперь новая доска объявлений.  :Frown:

----------


## Yuriy

Для меня все это означает, что тропинка, очень узкая, но все-таки есть, не может ее не быть. Здесь ценность человеческого опыта, не только прошлого, но и настоящего.

Пофлуктуирую таким способом.

Есть несколько стандартных реакций, которые уже прописаны (артикулированы) на БФ. Это реакции (почти рефлекторные, дискурсивные практики) больших жизненных форм: науки и великих традиций. 

Стандартные публичные реакции членов научных сообществ: а) нет, все "эти" – шарлатаны и жулики, если надо будет, мы еще раз придем и в очередной раз разоблачим (отрицание, замалчивание, жест изоляции – да они все просто сумасшедшие, вы что этого не знаете? волна иррационализма), 2) есть только то, что происходит в наших лабораториях, это самый надежный способ получения знания, за которым стоит успех техногенной цивилизации (процедурное игнорирование, журнал не стем названием, не с тем рейтингом, статей мало - "не так летишь, не так свистишь", замалчивание), 3) да, иногда бывает, но лучше мы все-таки сделаем прибор, оно надежнее.

Приходит на семинар по лозоходству соискатель из МАИ и говорит, вот сел в вертолет, летим над литовским нефтепроводом, сижу смотрю на рамку, ага, вот незаконное подключение к нему, сели, раскопали, проверили, да есть. Несколько штук нашел таким образом. Первые с такими вообще не общаются. Вторые скажут, да ребята все это здорово, но у вас тут явно преступный сговор, обмануть вы нас решили, прославиться, денег много заработать. Заранее дырок навертели, а потом сели проверили и убедились, что они на месте – вот и весь эффект. Так не пойдет, теперь мы вертим дырки в нефтепроводе, а вы, под нашим неусыпным … Оператор то ли соглашается, то ли нет, а то говорит, да ну вас туда-то и туда-то, у меня времени нет летать с вами, мне диссер сдавать пора, шеф ругается, какие вертолеты, какие нефтепроводы? ты что очумел? у тебя защита на носу.

Вторые говорят, ну вот опять, нет уж лучше мы прибор сделаем, который на пять метров в землю видеть будет. И… сделали. Не нужен больше соискатель из МАИ. Тут вторые сомкнули ряды с третьими.

Назовем эту ситуацию технократическим выбором. 

Поскольку у естествознания доминанта все-таки технократическая, ориентированная на эффекты и воспроизводимые явления, то скорее сюда пойдет, а первые и вторые прикроют (то ли в прямом, то ли в переносном смысле) зело сюкретные разработки третьих. Все-таки экономическая польза какая-никакая, а бывает. Опять же если хоть чуть-чуть стало понятно, скажем, как целитель исцеляет (ну миллиметровые волны, например), то сразу надо прибор сооружать. Человек он капризный, то у него настроение не то, то заболел, а то глядишь и умер, а прибор … он и есть прибор. Новый смастерим.

Вывод. Технократический выбор проглотит в конце концов и «все это», соорудив нужный прибор, технологию соответствующую. 

Человек в этой ситуации возвращается к самому себе, т.е. к … традициям или к практикам себя, их сейчас тьма тьмущая (и все высоковалифцированные, с дипломами международного образца).

Направленность движения лидеров практик (трансперсональный проект) я уже описал. Профессионалы заняты профессиональным делом, они заботятся о здоровье и социальной адекватности своих клиентов и доказывают, что их клиенты не есть пациенты (психушек). Что «это все» (список «anomalous experience» неоднократно прилагался) не душевная болезнь, но духовный кризис, в котором заложен огромный потенциал личностного роста. Да, говорят они, многое из того, что первые и вторые от естествознания все еще никак не поймут как принять, существует, но мы, как настоящие профессионалы, не претендуем на то, чтобы до конца познать природу этих чудес. Мы заново открываем человечеству конца ХХ – начала ХХ1 века трансцендентное-транспероснальное. Но тем не менее для нас главное, чтобы человек был адекватен социуму.

Клиент он на то и клиент, что пришел, воспользовался услугой и ушел снова в социум, в заботы, в пампасы. О долгосрочных структурах, постоянных практиках по трансформации сугубо в трансцендентное – что-то вроде ничего не слышно. Очищение (шлаков, энергии), раскрытие (центров, потенциала, личности), прорыв (к трансцендентному, иному, своему). Пришел, курс прошел, ушел.

 Долгосрочное – это уже к традициям, они мыслят временными масштабами, превосходящими человеческую жизнь.

Стандартная реакция традиций хорошо известна. Наши лучше всех. Не важно, что они уже давно умерли и их можно по пальцам пересчитать – зато тут все надежно и высоконравственно. (И так оно и есть. Примерно также, как лабораторно-технологический аргумент у вторых из науки.) А эти – современные, мы их давно знаем, мы с ними сражаемся испокон веку. Они все на службе у самого главного Отрицательного. С ним мы, правда, за 2000 лет еще не справились, ну ничего, тут дело такое, терпение и труд – все перетрут. Откуда он (или оно – зло) взялся не очень понятно, но раз уж есть, то что же теперь…, надо с ним бороться. Или использовать, трансформировать страсти в божественные энергии. Но какой от них экономический эффект, что бы и другим тоже досталось? 

На внешние эффекты у традиций, похоже, «стоп» стоит. Не та ориентация практики, она вся внутрь, а мир, он, как известно, иллюзия. И за него нечего цепляться. Контакт с техногенной цивилизацией традиционно пользовательский. Сел в транспорт и поехал, нажал на выключатель – свет загорелся, кран повернул – вода потекла. Кто, что, как – не наше дело.

Какие-то абстрактно-истинностные мотивации… 

Все, пора спать, надоело.

----------


## Skyku

Хороший постинг. Наконец-то раздумья появились.




> С ним мы, правда, за 2000 лет еще не справились


И на самом деле не нужно. Потому что эти "гении" через век два уходят из людской памяти напрочь.

Вот я не мудр, потому и ввязываюсь. А как-то давно пример запомнился. Гамалиил, учитель Шаула из Тарса (апостолом Павлом стал)

33 Слышав это, они разрывались от гнева и умышляли умертвить их.
34 Встав же в синедрионе, некто фарисей, именем Гамалиил, законоучитель, уважаемый всем народом, приказал вывести Апостолов на короткое время,
35 а им сказал: мужи Израильские! подумайте сами с собою о людях сих, что вам с ними делать.
36 Ибо незадолго перед сим явился Февда, выдавая себя за кого-то великого, и к нему пристало около четырехсот человек; но он был убит, и все, которые слушались его, рассеялись и исчезли.
37 После него во время переписи явился Иуда Галилеянин и увлек за собою довольно народа; но он погиб, и все, которые слушались его, рассыпались.
38 И ныне, говорю вам, отстаньте от людей сих и оставьте их; ибо если это предприятие и это дело -- от человеков, то оно разрушится,
39 а если от Бога, то вы не можете разрушить его; _берегитесь_ чтобы вам не оказаться и богопротивниками. 

Так вот, Yuriy, если бы заглянули в историю науки, то каких только калиостров бы там не обнаружили, о которых никто не знает.
И каких только течений, учений, и прочего не возникало и в христианстве и в буддизме. И памяти даже о них нет, только какие-нибудь специлизирующиеся историки и знают. 



> Или использовать, трансформировать страсти в божественные энергии


Ну вот и займитесь.



> На внешние эффекты у традиций, похоже, «стоп» стоит


А потом свою традицию откроете. Как вот Христос, или Будда. Им тоже существующие не нравились. 




> Контакт с техногенной цивилизацией традиционно пользовательский


Ну наконец-то! Да в том-то и дело, что изначальной и доныне стимуляцией науки есть мир материальный. Для того чтобы телу была гарантированная пища, крыша и уход. 
Техногенной цивилизации не нужны эти божественные энергии которые не одну жизнь нужно развивать. Она ищет возможности уже в этой жизни выдать человеку желаемых им благ. И если Вы прибавите свои же слова - 
"Долгосрочное – это уже к традициям, они мыслят временными масштабами, *превосходящими человеческую жизнь.*" то и получите то что я Вам говорил - нету у науки и религии крепких точек соприкосновения. Как точек конфликта особых нет.

Но, конечно, никто не запрещает создать альтернативную науку, и новую мировую религию.
Вперед, дерзайте. Тем более что Вы не одиноки, есть Блаватские, Шиповы, и многие и многие. 
Не оглядывайтесь только. Как Орфею советовалось.
На науку, и на мировые , вековые религии.
Творите свое, и будем Вам счастье.  :Smilie: 

Намо БУДДА!

----------


## Skyku

P.s.
А о мире, мире страдания...

2) Миру наплевать на твое самоощущение и самоуважение. Мир ожидает от
тебя каких-нибудь достижений перед тем как принять во внимание твое чувство собственного достоинства.
(Б. Гейтс из "11-ти вещей которыми забыли научить тебя в школе")

----------


## Echo

*Fermion*
Вы по ссылке сходите, там много разных пояснений есть, но дело даже не в том, что трудно поднять 20 кг 2 пальцами, а в том, что поднятие сопровождается ощущением легкости, т.с. без усилий  :Wink: 
Лично мне понравилось психосоматическое обьяснение, если к нему прибавить ещё и тот факт, что при быстром (по условию) переносе рук и рывке проявляется общая согласованность (по типу раз-два-взяли), что приводит к равномерному распределению нагрузки (было такое обьяснение). Но все может оказаться и иначе  :Smilie:

----------


## Миха

Кстати, эта история про Гамалиила (раббан Гамлиэль, авторитетный законоучитель) отсутствует в иудейской традиции (где он почитаем), так что данная история, вполне вероятно, выдумана...

----------


## Skyku

> Кстати, эта история про Гамалиила (раббан Гамлиэль, авторитетный законоучитель) отсутствует в иудейской традиции (где он почитаем), так что данная история, вполне вероятно, выдумана...


Ну критики Нового Завета хоть отбавляй.

Относительно этой замечу, что в брахманских и индуиских текстах Вы многого не найдете, что есть в буддийских сутрах. И уж тем более о продолжателях.
Кстати, ни христианство не упразднило иудаизм, ни буддизм - индизмЫ.

Что для меня свидетельствует все о том же. В поисках истины человечество все расходится, в разные стороны, а вовсе не идет к некой единой точке.
Наука - еще одна тропинка к поверхности сферы.
А тот Большой Взрыв наверное и был центром.

----------


## Fermion

> Что для меня свидетельствует все о том же. В поисках истины человечество все расходится, в разные стороны, а вовсе не идет к некой единой точке.
> Наука - еще одна тропинка к поверхности сферы.


Может быть это и хорошо, больше истин хороших и разных - на любой вкус.
Вообще, похоже, природа не жалует однообразие.

----------


## Fermion

> *Fermion*
> Лично мне понравилось психосоматическое обьяснение, если к нему прибавить ещё и тот факт, что при быстром (по условию) переносе рук и рывке проявляется общая согласованность (по типу раз-два-взяли), что приводит к равномерному распределению нагрузки (было такое обьяснение). Но все может оказаться и иначе


Наверно Вы правы, психика может играть занчительную роль.
Слышал про такой эксперимент: разбили людей на три группы, измерили среднуюю физическую силу определенной мышцы у каждой группы. Затем одна группа стала эту мышцу тренировать, вторая группа (контрольная) ничего не делала, третья группа лишь мысленно представляла, как мышца тренируется. В результате у третьей группы после недели таких тренировок физическая сила увеличилась. К сожалению, не помню, где прочитал об этом. 
Видимо в организме заложены эти ресурсы и можно развить гараздо большее усилиие чисто за счет психики.

----------


## Yuriy

Статья из словаря Буддизма:
http://www.dhamma.ru/dict/dict-K.htm#1

"*КАГЬЮДПА* (тиб., букв. "традиция наставлений") — тиб. будд. школа; ее последователи считают необходимым непосредств. передачу сокровенного учения от учителя к ученику, несоблюдение этого правила может привести к потере учения. Школа ведет свое начало от инд. мастера Тилопы, к-рый передал свое учение йогу Наропе, учеником к-рого стал тиб. домохозяин Марпа, передавший учение поэту и йогу Миларепе. Особое внимание в школе обращалось на аскетич. практику, технику хатха-йоги. Высшая цель — махамудра. Один из осн. текстов — Шаданга йога (Шесть учений) Наропы. В нем описываются возможные пути достижения просветления в этой жизни или в момент смерти: посредством реализации туммо, или внутреннего жара, Иллюзорного тела, Сновидений, Бесконечного света, бардо — промежуточного состояния между жизнью и смертью, перехода из одного существования в другое. Со школой К. связаны ежегодные (в самое холодное время года) состязания йогов, к-рые должны высушить жаром собственных тел полотенца, намоченные в ледяной воде. Раз в 12 лет, в год птицы, Маха тонгба (Великий заклинатель) — йог, пребывавший в затворе 12 лет, должен продемонстрировать собравшимся чудеса левитации, способность реализовать внутр. жар собственного тела, скорость передвижения. Е. Д. Огнева".

Интересно, традиция Маха тонгба еще поддерживается?

----------


## Fermion

> Статья из словаря Буддизма:
> http://www.dhamma.ru/dict/dict-K.htm#1
> 
> "*КАГЬЮДПА* (тиб., букв. "традиция наставлений") — тиб. будд. школа; ее последователи считают необходимым непосредств. передачу сокровенного учения от учителя к ученику, несоблюдение этого правила может привести к потере учения. Школа ведет свое начало от инд. мастера Тилопы, к-рый передал свое учение йогу Наропе, учеником к-рого стал тиб. домохозяин Марпа, передавший учение поэту и йогу Миларепе. Особое внимание в школе обращалось на аскетич. практику, технику хатха-йоги. Высшая цель — махамудра. Один из осн. текстов — Шаданга йога (Шесть учений) Наропы. В нем описываются возможные пути достижения просветления в этой жизни или в момент смерти: посредством реализации туммо, или внутреннего жара, Иллюзорного тела, Сновидений, Бесконечного света, бардо — промежуточного состояния между жизнью и смертью, перехода из одного существования в другое. Со школой К. связаны ежегодные (в самое холодное время года) состязания йогов, к-рые должны высушить жаром собственных тел полотенца, намоченные в ледяной воде. Раз в 12 лет, в год птицы, Маха тонгба (Великий заклинатель) — йог, пребывавший в затворе 12 лет, должен продемонстрировать собравшимся чудеса левитации, способность реализовать внутр. жар собственного тела, скорость передвижения. Е. Д. Огнева".


Насчёт внутреннего тепла - вполне возможно, левитация скорее всего гипноз, а не физическое явление. От деда слышал истории про шаманов, которые собственные кишки из живота вокруг юрты наматывали, ездили на лошадях, которые находу сьедали волки, в летний день замораживали воду в реке и но коне по ней катались и наблюдателей было полно. Но некоторые одно видят, некоторые - другое.

----------


## Yuriy

Я уже писал о том, что многие радикально настроенные физики (в том числе и те, которые встречались с ЕСДЛ, а также Р. Пенроуз и др.) наделяют человеческое сознание максимальным физическим статусом, предполагая, что любой сознательный акт, самый заурядный и примитивный есть действие на уровне геометрии пространства-времени. Однако, что это значит в свете того, что мы живем на движущейся Земле (см. сообщение 1 этой темы)? 

Позволю себе заметить в то же время, что философия взаимозависимого возникновения не-буддистом иногда воспринимается как чисто логическое, концептуально-вербальное построение. Ни в одном из изложений этой философии я не видел, чтобы вслед, скажем, за ключевым тезисом о том, что в природе внешних объектов нет ничего отличного от нашего их обозначения мыслью, осознания как объектов, шел перечень подтверждающих его опытных данных. Хотя в то же время, в самом общем плане очень часто пишется о том, что буддийская философия близка к эмпирическому знанию, т.к. опирается на многовековый опыт созерцания. 

Что это означает на конкретных примерах восприятия конкретных объектов (чашки, стола, стены, своего тела, Земли)– не вполне понятно. Логический анализ того, что в частях, атомах чашки нет самой чашки не убеждает в том, что в ее природе нет ничего отличного от нашего ее обозначения мыслью. Как это проверить на опыте, а не только в логическом дискурсе?

Хотя с другой стороны, читая, например, 
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1520398/
, а также слушая, например,
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....EE%F0%E4%E6%E5

, где были перечислены несколько типов смерти буддистов, достигших или почти достигших  Просветления (тукдам двух типов, исчезновение тела после смерти, превращение его в облако света и др), не говоря уже о сверхнормальных способностях (левитации и других силовых способностях) начинаешь понимать, что на макроуровне (на пространственном масштабе человеческого тела) в многовековом опыте Буддизма есть целый ряд феноменов, которые, по-видимому, в самом общем плане соответствуют этому поразительному философскому тезису.

Но что он означает на мегауровне?

Например, на уровне «обозначения мыслью» таких объектов, как Земля, которая была задолго до появления на свет наших тел и будет продолжать существовать еще очень долго после того, как все наши физические тела исчезнут с ее поверхности? Что конкретно означает утверждение о том, что в природе планеты Земля нет ничего по сути отличного от нашего ее ”обозначения мыслью”? Как это можно попытаться понять?

В самом общем плане основной тезис философии взаимозависимого возникновения мне (и не только мне;
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...79&postcount=1)
помогает понять антропный принцип. Это, конечно, здорово, но все равно не понятно, нужна дальнейшая конкретизация: какая именно константа может быть затронута в первую очередь?

Об этом я вспомнил, когда читал Махапариниббана сутту, в которой Будда Шакьямуни указал восемь причин землетрясений.

Не собираясь обсуждать здесь землетрясения, я тем не менее хочу обозначить эту тему в связи с приведеными выше рассуждениями о сознании. 

Геофизикам известно, что одной из причин землетрясений являются изменения скорости вращения Земли (колебания продолжительности суток). На эту возможность еще в 60-х г. ХХ в. указал известный российский геофизик Кропоткин П.Н. (24.10.1910 - 17.01.1996)
http://www.vgd.ru/K/kroptkin.htm

Он утверждал, что среди причин тектонической активности есть не только эндогенные (внутренние), но и экзогенные, космические. По его качественным оценкам кинетическая энергия вращения Земли по порядку величины сопоставима с (годовой) суммарной энергией землетрясений. В конце 80-х - начале 90-х гг. группа российских геофизиков провела статистический анализ землетрясений за длительный период времени и показала существование причинной зависимости между изменениями скорости вращения Земли и частотой землетрясений (Горькавый, Трапезников и др.):
http://www.inasan.rssi.ru/rus/public.../1994_rus.html

В принципе это нетрудно понять, т.к. Земля – это вращающийся шар (очень приблизительно, конечно), поверхность которого состоит из кусков-плит, в силу этой неоднородности поверхности Земли изменение скорости ее вращения может привести плиты в движение (движение плит по инерции при изменении скорости вращения Земли). Они начинают чуть-чуть сдвигаться друг относительно друга, что и может вызвать землетрясения. Одной из наиболее вероятных причин эндогенного характера, вызывающих небольшие изменения скорости вращения Земли, считается нестационарные перемещение больших масс воздуха (ураганы, тайфуны, например).


Теперь обратимся к Махапариниббана сутте, в которой сообщается о том, что  восьмидесятилетний Будда Шакьямуни в конце своей жизни много путешествовал, давая наставления общинам монахов и отдельным мирянам. Будду сопровождал его ученик Ананда. Одним из таких путешествий было посещение надгробия Чапалы. Там между Буддой и Анандой произошла беседа, которую я опускаю, а затем Будда попросил Ананду оставить его одного. 

Оставшись один у надгробия Чапалы, Будда Шакьямуни отрекся от остатка своей жизни. 

После этого произошло землетрясение и разразилась гроза, которые очень удивили Ананду. Он вернулся к Учителю, чтобы спросить об их причинах. Привожу отрывок из Махапариниббаны сутты, в котором Будда Шакьямуни описывает восемь причин землетрясений. 

"Так у надгробья Чапалы отринул Благословенный в душевной свободе и мудрости остаток своей жизни. И когда он отрекся от жизни, произошло страшное землетрясение и разразилась гроза. И громко и торжественно изрек Благословенный: 
"Отрекся от жизни Премудрый,
Отрекся от её начала великого и малого,
Как кольчугу он на себе разорвал обольщения жизни, -
в радости духа, спокойствии!" 

Большое землетрясение .

Тогда подумал почтенный Ананда: "Чудесно, непонятно, отчего это было такое страшное землетрясение, и все небо покрылось молниями. Каковы же основания, каковы причины такого страшного землетрясения?" 

И тогда почтенный Ананда приблизился к Благословенному и почтительно сев рядом с ним, сказал: "Чудесно, непонятно, отчего это было такое страшное землетрясение и все небо покрылось молниями? Каковы же основания, каковы причины такого страшного землетрясения?" 

Тогда Благословенный сказал: "Есть восемь оснований, Ананда, восемь причин для страшного землетрясения. Каковы же те восемь причин? Эта великая земля утверждена на водах, воды на ветрах, ветры покоятся на пространствах. И когда, Ананда, возникнут могучие ветры - всколыхнутся воды, и волнением вод сотрясется земля. Таково первое основание, первая причина для страшного землетрясения. 

Потом, Ананда, отшельник или брахмана великой духовной силы, обуздавший все свои чувства, или бог великой силы и мощи, сосредоточенной мыслью может двинуть, поколебать и сотрясти землю. Вот второе основание, вторая причина для страшного землетрясения. 

Потом, Ананда, когда Бодхисаттва волею и свободою покидает пребывание в небесах Тушита и нисходит в утробу матери, в ту минуту сотрясается, дрожит и колеблется земля. Вот третье основание, третья причина для страшного землетрясения. Потом, Ананда, когда Бодхисаттва свободно и вольно оставляет утробу матери, тогда потрясается земля, колеблется, содрогается бурно. Вот четвертое основание, четвертая причина для страшного землетрясения. 

Потом, Ананда, когда Татхагата достигает высочайшего и совершеннейшего Благословения, тогда потрясается земля, колеблется, содрогается бурно. Вот пятое основание, пятая причина для страшного землетрясения. 

Потом, Ананда, когда Татхагата запускает превосходное Колесо Учения, тогда потрясается земля, колеблется, содрогается бурно. Вот шестое основание, шестая причина для страшного землетрясения. 

Потом, Ананда, когда Татхагата волею и свободою отрекается от остатка дней своих на земле, тогда колеблется земля, потрясается, содрогается бурно. Вот седьмое основание, седьмая причина для страшного землетрясения. 

Потом, Ананда, когда Татхагата отходит навсегда в состояние Ниббаны, в котором не остается объектов для очищения, - тогда тоже, Ананда, земля колеблется, потрясается, содрогается бурно. Вот восьмое основание, восьмая причина для страшного землетрясения".

----------


## Yuriy

> Нужен новый синтез западного и восточного просветления.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Кому и зачем?


Не совсем о том же, но близкая тема. Дебаты вокруг нового Просвещения. Из статьи "Сумерки гуманизма" (Science&Theology News)
http://www.stnews.org/news-2442.htm

Instead, they said they (светские гуманисты) hope to usher in “new Enlightenment” that can accommodate the views of virtually anyone not beholden to religious fundamentalism — including progressive religious believers. “It’s not an us-versus-them,” said Stanford University religion professor Van Harvey. Rather, says Kurtz, it is a rallying cry against “premodern theologies of despair,” which he defines as Christian, Jewish and Muslim fundamentalism. “The old Enlightenment was science and reason and the democratic revolutions in human rights and human values,” said Kurtz, founder of Prometheus Books. “The new Enlightenment is planetary in character and extends the concerns for the progressive improvement of the entire human species on the human Earth, and not [just] Europeans or the Americans.” This modernist belief in the social utility of science must continue to be preached, particularly by persons who are not “European, white or male,” he says.

Kurtz, who says that unbelievers like himself are best described as “post-post-moderns,” remains confident that increasing numbers of right-thinking people, embarrassed by intelligent design, angry at political restrictions on medicine and terrified by suicide bombers, will rally around the flag of science and reason, even if they can’t bring themselves to let go of God.

Such benefits are shortsighted and may be short-lived, responded McGrath. “A new Enlightenment plays right into the hands of atheism’s many critics,” he said. “Atheism is widely seen as given credibility by the rise of modernity. That’s why postmodernism was such bad news for atheism.” The “demand for a new, global Enlightenment is little more than a demand that the world conform to a Western secular outlook — one that is seen as culturally imperialist by everyone else, and which Westerners are increasingly rejecting back home,” McGrath said. And, he added, given the negative perception of all things Western that prevails in much of the developing world, atheists cannot count on those nations to exchange dogma for dollars.

----------


## Yuriy

Оставим в стороне свидетельства прошлого о левитации как зависании, которые уже обсуждались в этой теме, а также дикуссии вокруг левитации первой ступени (все ссылки на публикации представлены в теме), и обратимся к несколько другому вопросу. *Alert,* в теме «Об условиях демонстрации сиддх» Вы не ответили на мой вопрос о том, почему буддисты не будут  демонстрировать сиддхи ученым как ученым
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=46

ЕСДЛ на одной из встреч с учеными (см. об этих встречах материалы, уже представленные и постоянно пополняемые в теме «О встречах Далай Ламы с учеными») упоминал о том, что в Тибете есть левитирующие буддийские монахи. В недавнем интервью радиостанции «Маяк» лама Сонам Дордже говорил том, что когда он был в ретрите в Тибете, то в соседнем монастыре была монахиня, которая левитирует во время практики.

Мне неизвестно, заинтересовались ли ученые этими сообщениями. Но представим себе, что заинтересовались и через ЕСДЛ вышли на этих монахов. В этом случае можно предположить, что они даже не стали бы беспокоить монахов своим присутствием, а попросили разрешения установить камеру наблюдения, как можно более незаметную.

Вы все так же уверены в том, что монахи отказались бы показывать ученым как ученым зависание как элемент своей практики?

Почему бы в конце концов Вам самому не попробовать принять в этом участие, если Вы действительно интересуетесь такого рода свидетельствами?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Д.В.Сивухин  Общий курс физики
стр 48

Размеры атомных ядер и электронов примерно в сто тысяч раз меньше размеров самих атомов. 

На долю заряженных частиц приходится ничтожная(примерно 10Е-15) часть занимаемого телом пространства. Весь остальной объем составляет вакуум.
//конец цитаты

Что это означает : приборы, которые видят электрон как шарик говорят, что в атоме эти шарики занимают ооооочень малую часть.

Приборы которые могут увидеть тонкую структуру электрона  скажут, что он состоит из еще более маленьких шариков, которые занимают 10E-какой-то степени.


Другие приборы разглядят эти шарики как еще более тонкую структуру.


Эти числа можно интерпретировать поразному. Пока не нашли предела дробления материи и заглядывая вглубь можно найти все больше и больше процентов вакуума. При заглядывании внутрь количество девяток складывается с каждым уровнем.  Если на уровне атома 99,9999999999999 % вакуума, то с учетом следующего уровня их будет больше.

В результате можно получить вещество=вакуум, заполненый полями, нет ничего твердого.

----------


## Fermion

> Приборы которые могут увидеть тонкую структуру электрона  скажут, что он состоит из еще более маленьких шариков, которые занимают 10E-какой-то степени.


На сегодняшний день составной структуры электрона не обнаружено. То есть электрон считается точечной частицей. То есть правильнее было бы сказать
"Приборы которые СМОГУТ увидеть ..." 




> Эти числа можно интерпретировать поразному. Пока не нашли предела дробления материи и заглядывая вглубь можно найти все больше и больше процентов вакуума. При заглядывании внутрь количество девяток складывается с каждым уровнем.  Если на уровне атома 99,9999999999999 % вакуума, то с учетом следующего уровня их будет больше.


Есть разные понятия вакуума, какой смысл вы вкладываете в это слово?
Обычным вакуумом называется состояние газа, когда средняя длина свободного пробега частиц в газе больше характерных размеров системы. К примеру межзвездный газ вакуумом не является, так как длина пробега меньше расстояния между звездами. 

Если для электрона в атоме можно сказать, что там где-то вакуум, так как он большую часть времени проводит вдали от ядра, то про протоны и их составляющие кварки - уже нельзя.

Ещё пример: ядра состоят из плотной ядерной материи. Без всякого вакуума между составляющими протонами и нейтронами.

Если же вы про вакуум в физике элементарных частиц, тот тут ещё проще - либо он есть, либо его нет. Если есть хоть одна частица, значит вакуума нет. Какой бы уровень вы не рассматривали. 

[/QUOTE]
В результате можно получить вещество=вакуум, заполненый полями, нет ничего твердого.[/QUOTE]

Если быть строгим, то вакуум (физики элементарных частиц) не может быть заполнен полями по той простой причине, что вакуум сам является состоянием поля. Кроме того,  нет разницы между веществом и полем. 

Сегодняшняя парадигма элементарных частиц - квантовая теория поля утверждает, что всё является полем, без  исключений. Но в общем-то это вопрос терминологии. Если под веществом подразумевать возбуждения полей (частицы), то ваша фраза будет звучать как 
волны на море = "спокойная поверхность воды" заполненная водой.

Понятие твeрдости обладает ограниченной областью применимости. К примеру обычный кирпич  в нормальных условиях вполне себе твердный, в чём легко убедиться, следовательно ваше утверждение "нет ничего твёрдого" - не верно.  Однако при больших давлениях кирпич будет течь как жидкость.

----------


## Буль

> На сегодняшний день составной структуры электрона не обнаружено. То есть электрон считается точечной частицей.


Можно рассмотреть теорию суперструн...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

Электрон считается одновременно частицей и волной. 

Устройство чего-то из еще более мелкого чего-то это результат мысленного расчленения вещества (принцип самостоятельной, независимой сущности, обладающей свойствами, создаваемыми именно этой сущностью вне зависимости от той среды, в которой эта сущность вычленяется, т.е. от того, в чем образуется "дырка" при вычленении сущности)

Квантовая механика прямо утверждает отсутствие каких-либо сущностей вне взаимодействия (редукции, факторизации). То есть электрон вообще не является никакой частицей, его обнаружение есть лишь проявление некоторых эффектов наблюдения, номинально расчлененяющего вещества на атомы, по определенным критериям (способам наблюдения)

"Вакуум" - это название очень разреженного пространства, имеющего очень малую площадь вещества (обычного вещества, создающего плотность).
К понятию "Шуньяты" вакуум не имеет вообще никакого отношения. Пустота в Буддийском смысле относится к сфере сознания, а не к сфере сознаваемого.

----------


## Fermion

> Можно рассмотреть теорию суперструн...


Которая, увы, всё еще не имеет экспериментального подтверждения. Речь ведь шла о приборах.

----------


## Fermion

> То есть электрон вообще не является никакой частицей, его обнаружение есть лишь проявление некоторых эффектов наблюдения, номинально расчлененяющего вещества на атомы, по определенным критериям (способам наблюдения)


Браво! Придерживаюсь такой же точки зрения. Единственное, что добавлю - наименование "частица" просто соглашение. Ну договорились эти самые эффекты наблюдения называть проявлением частицы. Это так называемый операциональный подход. В этом смысле камней на улице тоже нет, есть лишь
определенные "проявление эффектов наблюдения, номинально расчленяющего" мир  на камни.

----------


## Fermion

> К понятию "Шуньяты" вакуум не имеет вообще никакого отношения. Пустота в Буддийском смысле относится к сфере сознания, а не к сфере сознаваемого.


Если вакуум это форма, то  

"Вакуум есть пустота, пустота есть вакуум..."  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Браво! Придерживаюсь такой же точки зрения. Единственное, что добавлю - наименование "частица" просто соглашение. Ну договорились эти самые эффекты наблюдения называть проявлением частицы. Это так называемый операциональный подход. В этом смысле камней на улице тоже нет, есть лишь
> определенные "проявление эффектов наблюдения, номинально расчленяющего" мир  на камни.


Ну прям филосовский шах и мат  :Smilie: 

Только когда, всякие "соглашения" упрямо и навязчиво повторяются, то их называют объективной реальностью независящей от сознания наблюдателя.

Я так понимаю, что бы заглянуть внутрь мелкой частицы нужен немеренный ускоритель с опупенным радиусом. Просто таких ускорителей еще не сделали. А в принципе потенциал должен быть.

Единственное, что может теоретически остановить при дроблении материи, так это радиус Шварцшильда, когда соотношение массы и радиуса могут достичь критической величины и тогда за этот горизонт не даст проникнуть теория относительности.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Браво! Придерживаюсь такой же точки зрения. Единственное, что добавлю - наименование "частица" просто соглашение. Ну договорились эти самые эффекты наблюдения называть проявлением частицы. Это так называемый операциональный подход. В этом смысле камней на улице тоже нет, есть лишь
> определенные "проявление эффектов наблюдения, номинально расчленяющего" мир  на камни.


Странно только, что эти соглашения так эффективны... 

Послали робота на Марс, он там ползает и с помощью условностей, сформулированных на Земле, узнает, из чего состоит Марс. Робот навязал поверхности Марса какие-то расчленения, которые были ей совершенно несвойственны?

По сути этот вопрос относится к экстраполяции лабораторных условностей на любую вне-лабораторную ситуацию. 

Кроме этого, номинальное расчленение на камень/некамень биологически целесообразно: о столб не будет стучаться не только человек, но и собака, а также муха. В условиях, когда кирпич становится жидкостью, не может жить ни одно нормальное живое существо. Если номинальное расчленение происходит сугубо в индивидуально-групповом уме расчленяющих и особенно не касается расчленяемого, то и фиг с ними. А если нет? Тогда из-за массового отказа от биологически целесообразного расчленения, биологически целесообразной иллюзии (солнце «движется» по небу), могут и муха с собакой пострадать. Что не есть правильно.

----------


## Буль

> Я так понимаю, что бы заглянуть внутрь мелкой частицы нужен немеренный ускоритель с опупенным радиусом. Просто таких ускорителей еще не сделали. А в принципе потенциал должен быть.


Ускоритель нужен размером с Солнечную систему, и с соответствующим финансированием. Землянам пока такое не потянуть...  :Frown:  




> Единственное, что может теоретически остановить при дроблении материи, так это радиус Шварцшильда, когда соотношение массы и радиуса могут достичь критической величины и тогда за этот горизонт не даст проникнуть теория относительности.


ОТО и без Шварцшильда из рук вон плохо работает в квантовой механике...  :Frown:  

PS. У вас нет такого же, но с перламутровыми пуговицами? Будем искать... (с) С.С. Горбунков

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Ускоритель нужен размером с Солнечную систему, и с соответствующим финансированием. Землянам пока такое не потянуть...


Когда учился, я слышал, что если бы не было войн, то на сэкономленые средства можно бы ло бы вывести на солнечную орбину несколько магнитов, которые гоняли бы частицы.

----------


## Буль

Мне это кажется преувеличением. Значительную часть времени (в древности) люди убивали друг друга значительно дешевле, чем сейчас...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Won Soeng

Похоже необходимо объяснить, каким образом связаны "номинальность", "объективность", "реальность" и "действительность".
Во первых, атомы не знают, что они атомы. Они никаким образом не являются самостоятельно существующими частицами. То же касается, камней, луж, деревьев и т.п.
Все это единая, целостная действительность.
"Реальность" - происходит от слова "реал" - вещь. То есть вещественность.
Это значит, что целостная действительность представляется как состоящая из самостоятельных вещей, объектов, сущностей.
Эти вещи не являются в действительности чем-то обособленным, самостоятельным. Их объявление, номинирование, узнавание - есть только лишь структурирование действительности по определенным шаблонам.
Если мы исследуем плотность вещества - мы обнаруживаем один способ восприятия мира. Наблюдаемые эффекты не расположены на шкале распределения плотности равномерно. В пределах плотности от плотности воздуха на поверхности земли, до плотности воды расположено огромное количество наблюдаемых нами эффектов.
Такой мир воспринимается как разнообразный.
Но этот способ наблюдения обусловлен конкретным способом различения, что называется "на ощупь".
Мир воспринимаемый как набор звуковых колебаний воспринимается иначе. Он частично связан с вещественным миром, но имеет другую структуру.
Мир воспринимаемый как набор запахов - еще меньше связан с вещественным миром, поскольку распространение запахов их связанность и восприятие их источников имеет существенную нелинейность относительно распространения звуковых или электромагнитных волн.
Мир, который воспринимается шестью органами чувств является целиком выдуманным. Этот мир рожден связями, которых в действительности нет между наблюдаемыми объектами. То что есть в действительности и то что мы воспринимаем соотносится так же как если наблюдать мир через камеру видеонаблюдения. 
Первый способ это понять - уделить внимание шести чувствам, тому, что они в раздельности предоставляют нашему уму, до того, как ум с помощью воображения построит узнаваемые виртуальные образы.
Этот метод и есть шуньята - обнаружение пустоты всех дхарм, отсутствия самосущности того, из чего ум создает представления о мире.

Это не имеет отношения к тому, что воображаемыми являются сами наблюдаемые эффекты. Если Вы шагнете с крыши пятиэтажного дома - Вы упадете и разобъетесь.

----------


## Fermion

> Странно только, что эти соглашения так эффективны... 
> Послали робота на Марс, он там ползает и с помощью условностей, сформулированных на Земле, узнает, из чего состоит Марс. Робот навязал поверхности Марса какие-то расчленения, которые были ей совершенно несвойственны?


Я выделяю две части - просесс наблюдения и интерпретации. Эксперимент и теорию, если хотите.  Одно с другим связано, теория предсказывает определенные явления если поставить определенные эксперименты. Результаты экспериментов могут приводить к новой теории. Большинство физиков, из тех кого я знаю, прекрасно понимают, что теория - это всего лишь теория, опыт развития науки показывает, что абсолютизирование неких объектов теории приводит рано или поздно приведет к несоотвествию  с экспериментом. Эти идеальные сущности теории постоянно изменяются. Представления об атомах сегодня отличается от представления от атомах дрвених греков. Представление об электроне сегодня отличается от представления об электроне сотню лет назад. Соглашения не так эффективны, как хотелось бы. 

Объективная реальность это вовсе не то, что рисуется нашим умом. Объективная реальность это результаты определенных действий (операций), которые, конечно, могут быть продиктованы нашими представлениями об идеальном а может быть и нет. Вообще идеализация (построение теории) это удобная, компактная и легко запоминающаяся  запись действий над миром приводящая к определенным явлениям. 

Теперь про марс. Конечно, робот исследует Марс именно тем способом, который заложен нами и нашими представлениями и получает примерно соотвествующие этому представлению результаты.  Насчет свойств объектов, копенгагенская интерпретация квантовой механики, утверждает, что свойства объекта проявляются в момент измерения и зависят от экспериментальной процедуры.
В самой грубой иллистрации:если робот упадет на марс со скоростью 30 км в секунду, никакой твердой поверхности он там не обнаружит. 




> Если номинальное расчленение происходит сугубо в индивидуально-групповом уме расчленяющих и особенно не касается расчленяемого, то и фиг с ними. А если нет? Тогда из-за массового отказа от биологически целесообразного расчленения, биологически целесообразной иллюзии (солнце «движется» по небу), могут и муха с собакой пострадать. Что не есть правильно.


Лучше не ставить телегу впереди лошади. Попробую ещё раз пояснить.  Расчленение это связка практика-теория-практика...  

Вы смотрите на небо видите Солнце. У вас теория: солнце идет по небу. ДНем вы работаете, ночю спите.

Вы смотрите на небо и не видите Солнце, но вы чувствуете его тепло. У вас снова теория : солнце идет по  небу. Днем вы греетесь на солнышке, ночью кутаетесь в одежду.

Вы смотрите на небо, не видите Солнце, не чувствуете его лучи, но слышите как жужжат мухи и лают собаки. У вас снова теория солнца идущего [по небу]. 
Днем вы кормите собак и гоняете мух, и спите ночью, так как вам не мешают мухи.

Каждый раз идея солнца разная. 

Как частный случай предидущего: вы не видите, не чувствуете, не слышите солнца, не регистрируете приборами,  но есть люди которые говорят, что они это либо видять, либо чувствуют, либо слышат, либо просто знают о том что есть солнце. Тогда у вас снова теория солнца идущего по небу, в том смысле что вы слышите людей, которые об этом говорят, пишут, etc..  вы изучаете это как социальное явление, назыая его солнцем. В день конституции вы отсыпаетесь, а на рождество идете кататься на лыжах, ну или ещё что-нибудь в зависимости от предпочтений.  :Smilie: 

Eще один частный случай:
Допустим "есть" нечто, что никак не увидеть, услышать, ... ,зарегистрировать ни приборами ни "седьмым чувством", никто об этом не говорит. Лишь я про него вам рассказываю. Существует ли оно? Конечно, в том смысле, в каком я его упоминаю являние это проявляется в моем письме.  Если вы "изучаете" это нечто само по себе, то это не наука, как например не является наукой теология. Если же вы изучаете проявление этого нечто в моем поведении, которое вы можете регистрировать, то это уже наука, возможно подраздел медицины и нечто у вас будет назыаться шизофренией или чем-то в этом роде.  :Smilie:  Вы меня изолируете если я опасен.

Есть ли Солнце на самом деле? Оно существует в том виде в котором вы получаете результат вашего взаимодействия с миром. Это и есть номинальное существование, по крайней мере, именно этот смысл я вкладываю в это слово.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Представления об атомах сегодня отличается от представления от атомах дрвених греков. Представление об электроне сегодня отличается от представления об электроне сотню лет назад. Соглашения не так эффективны, как хотелось бы.


Ээээ, если под номинальностью понимать парадигмальное соглашение, то и говорить не о чем. 




> Объективная реальность это вовсе не то, что рисуется нашим умом. Объективная реальность это результаты определенных действий (операций)


Что-то тут непонятное, объективная реальность какая-то...  это что такое? :Smilie:  




> Есть ли Солнце на самом деле? Оно существует в том виде в котором вы получаете результат вашего взаимодействия с миром. Это и есть номинальное существование, по крайней мере, именно этот смысл я вкладываю в это слово.


Даа, бедные астрономы, если бы они изучали только то Солнце, с которым они сами взаимодействуют, то Коперник никогда бы не сделал то, что он сделал. Он ведь опирался на наблюдения своего учителя, Тихо Браге. Я это не к тому, что Тихо Браге наблюдал движение планет уже после рождения Копеника, а к тому, что солнце двигалось по небу задолго до моего рождения. Оно существует не только в том виде, в котором я получаю результат моего взаимодействия с ним, но и в исторической памяти человечества. 

Но так или иначе наряду с нашим пониманием номинальности важен еще и его так сказать онтологический статус. Мне ближе всего утверждение, что в природе самих вещей, которые мы обозначаем мыслью, нет ничего существенно отличного от этого обозначения. (Не надо никаких электронов, которые мы не можем воспринять непосредственном, как говорится, "ты не умничай, ты пальцем покажи" - этим и устанавливается обозначение). 

Этим утверждается по крайней мере равный онтологический статус вещно-объектного мира и нашего сознания. В своем исходном сообщении я как раз об этом писал, но несколько иначе.

----------


## Fermion

> Ээээ, если под номинальностью понимать парадигмальное соглашение, то и говорить не о чем.


Не только договоренность. В моем примере для многих это будет очевидно. Но не так очевидно, когда ребенок учится брать предметы в руки. Это ведь не просто соглашение, с кем, собственно говоря, соглашаться? Это определенный способ взаимодействия с миром. И идея плотных объектов которые можно пощупать и увидеть есть результат опыта щупанья и смотрения.





> Что-то тут непонятное, объективная реальность какая-то...  это что такое?


 Да, собственно, я и сам не понимаю.  :Smilie: 




> Даа, бедные астрономы, если бы они изучали только то Солнце, с которым они сами взаимодействуют, то Коперник никогда бы не сделал то, что он сделал. 
> ... Оно существует не только в том виде, в котором я получаю результат моего взаимодействия с ним, но и в исторической памяти человечества.


Совершенно верно, это говорит о продолжительной жизни того явления которое вы наблюдаете. Кроме того, если бы астрономы основывались _только_ на том, что написано в древности о солнце, никаих бы открытий не состоялось. И сегодня нам нет необходимости изучать древние представления, особенно если они оторваны от того, что мы наблюдаем сейчас (историю  и пр. я не имею в виду.)
И в исторической памяти человека, есть много вещей которых мы сейчас не наблюдаем. 




> Мне ближе всего утверждение, что в природе самих вещей, которые мы обозначаем мыслью, нет ничего существенно отличного от этого обозначения. 
> (Не надо никаких электронов, которые мы не можем воспринять непосредственном, как говорится, "ты не умничай, ты пальцем покажи" - этим и устанавливается обозначение).


если я вас правильно понял, то именно это я и хочу сказать. 
Но я бы не стал настаивать на формулировке "обозначения мыслью", 
что носит несколько идеалистический характер, некоторые могут подумать, что
от того что поменять обозначение с "вода" на "суша", что-то существенно изменится в этом мире. Скорее "обозначение действием-восприятием".
Теория - вторична, опыт - первичен. Опыт это и есть непосредственное восприятие, которое может быть крайне разнообразным. Некоторая группа людей описывает свой опыт в терминах электронов, кварков, etc.. , кто-то в терминах Четырех Благородных истин. Но это всё результат непостредственного восприятия.  В конце концов всё сведется именно к нему.




> Этим утверждается по крайней мере равный онтологический статус вещно-объектного мира и нашего сознания. В своем исходном сообщении я как раз об этом писал, но несколько иначе.


Точно! Опыт уравнивает всё, это единственный критерий познания.  Как говорится "хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь".  

Существуют ли объекты, которые до сих пор не являются предметом нашего опыта, но которые могут появится в нашем опыте в будущем.  Ответ прост - этого никто не знает. Когда появятся, тогда и будем строить теории. 

А существует ли Бритва Оккама на самом деле?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Юрий, суть номинализации заключена в том, что составление вещества из атомов и молекул - это только один из способов объяснения. Когда Вы знаете, что искать, Вы находите это. Но это не значит, что нельзя найти ничего другого. Вещество не состоит из атомов и молекул, просто есть способы обнаружить то, что называют атомами и молекулами.
Увлечение вопросом "из чего это состоит" не может быть окончательно удовлетворено. Это только способ как-то унифицировать представления о мире вещей.
Дело-то в том, что Буддизм не имеет к этому никакого отношения.
Буддизм не учит что из чего состоит. Буддизм не говорит о пустоте, как об отсутствии чего-то. Отрицание - это заблуждение нигилизма.
Буддизм говорит о человеческих страданиях и их причинах. 
При чем здесь вакуум?

----------


## Гьямцо

[QUOTE=BTR]Буддизм не говорит о пустоте, как об отсутствии чего-то. Отрицание - это заблуждение нигилизма.
QUOTE]
В буддизме пустота как раз и означает отсутствие чего-то ,отрицание.И вся разница между философскими школами заключается в определении обЪекта отрицания.К нигилизму это не имеет отношения.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> В буддизме пустота как раз и означает отсутствие чего-то ,отрицание.И вся разница между философскими школами заключается в определении обЪекта отрицания.К нигилизму это не имеет отношения.


Вообще, полное понимание существования и несуществования приходит со второго уровня бодхисаттвы. До этого момента ум хватается за иллюзии как за нечто реальное.

----------


## Юрий К.

Занятный ролик (22.10.07). 
http://video.nbc4.com/player/?id=170416

DUTCH MAGICIAN WOUTER BIJDENDIJK также известный как RAMANA о себе (источник: агенство Reuters)
http://tvscripts.edt.reuters.com/200.../30006a11.html




> I cannot say so much about it because its just training and
> certain knowledge that you have to have. Some secrets also. This is an art and
> in India they see it also as a science and I think that's very true and I hope
> I make people wonder.
> ...
> 
> In India, because I learnt this in India, there I was honoured by
> the Indian government with the 'poonaada'. And the 'poonaada' is a golden
> cloth and the golden cloth is a cultural honour. Normally they give it to
> ...

----------


## Fermion

> Занятный ролик (22.10.07). 
> http://video.nbc4.com/player/?id=170416


Надеюсь, вы всерьез не считаете это доказательством левитации? Человек сидит на подставке.

----------


## Юрий К.

вы ролик до конца досмотрели? :Smilie: 

Вот тут на голландском телевидении он более подвижен и с цветком занятный фокус (другой ролик)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkS36unUvAo&NR=1

Из его сайта следует, что он психокинетик
http://www.ramana.nl/

Относитесь к этому, как хотите, поймите меня правильно, я вам ничего не доказываю, просто обращаю внимание.

Я это к тому, что сверхнормальыне способности (с позиции не сомневающегося в них человека) на исторических временах так или иначе воспроизводятся в разных контекстах, в том числе и в контекстах великих религиозных традиций. В нерелигиозном контесте - это, если угодно, своего рода развлечение, демонстрация поразительных феноменов. Иногда на грани фокуса или демонстрируемое как фокус. Совершенно понятно, что конфессионально нагруженные граждане скажут "фи" по поводу таких нереспектабельных демонстраций (этот голландец в Нью-Йорке выступал как уличный фокусник, демонстрируя свою левитацию прохожим на улице). 

Но от этого, на мой взгляд, ни явление, ни его контекст не изчезнут.

И очень хорошо, пусть люди удивляются.

----------


## Fermion

> вы ролик до конца досмотрели?


Досмотрел, на 49 секунде от конца отчетливо видно на чём он сидит. 




> Относитесь к этому, как хотите, поймите меня правильно, я вам ничего не доказываю, просто обращаю внимание.


То есть для себя вы считаете это убедительным?  :Smilie: ) 




> .. ни явление, ни его контекст не изчезнут...
> И очень хорошо, пусть люди удивляются.


И замечательно, что очень хорошо, только это:
1) не наука
2) не буддизм. 

Следовательно нет предмета для разговора. Я с уважением отношусь к вашей вере, но в научном разделе буду настаивать на том, чтобы вы не выдавали это за научное обоснование, чтобы кого-нибудь не ввести в заблуждение.

----------


## Буль

Это просто цирк! Не смешите народ "психокинетикой"! Я видел такие подставки "в живую", даже более изощрённые. Обыкновенный трюк, закос под Копперфильда. Верящим в левитацию советую обратить пристальное внимание на его левую руку и задаться вопросом почему он убирает её от колена только под определённым углом, и никаким другим...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

PS. За 500 у.е. (без НДС) могу так "полевитировать" на Вашем Дне Рождения, свадьбе, похоронах... Бормотание таинственных мантр - +100 у.е., благословение присутствующих - +300 у.е., дать посидеть на левитационном сидении - +10 у.е. с каждого желающего  :Wink:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Досмотрел, на 49 секунде от конца отчетливо видно на чём он сидит.


Просмотрел в полный экран, вы имеете в виду, что-то белое под правым бедром или что-то еще?

Не думаю, что если бы какая-то подставка была хорошо видна, он смог бы выступать на улице и его бы показывали в вечернем выпуске новостей на одном из наших центральных каналов (хотя, конечно, не вся проходящая по ним информация сущая правда :Smilie: ) Особенно, если иметь в виду, что у этого уличного представления есть начало и конец, когда фокусник начинает свое действо и когда он встает и уходит.

Вот, кстати, из архива НТВ, всем хочется увидеть подставку, а для этого надо посмотреть снизу
http://news.ntv.ru/119301/




> И замечательно, что очень хорошо, только это:
> 1) не наука
> 2) не буддизм.


Это не буддизм. 

Наука основана на _публичной_ воспроизводимости феноменов, сходная заинтересованность (по сверхнормальным способностям) есть в магико-мистических традициях народного язычества  (примыкающей к ним деятельности современных экстрасенсов, целителей) и у индийских факиров (а также, имхо, близких к ним по типу людей-феноменов, показывающих своих сверхсопосьбности на эстраде, типа Мессинга). Как бы мы ни относились к факирам, отождествляя их с иллюзионистами и фокусникам, т.е. с заведомыми лжецами. 

Не случайно, что заинтересоавнные в изучении сверхнормальных способностей ученые пока что обращаются не к монахам. А к тем, кто их традиционно показывает.




> ... в научном разделе буду настаивать на том, чтобы вы не выдавали это за научное обоснование, чтобы кого-нибудь не ввести в заблуждение.


Я и не выдаю. :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Особенно, если иметь в виду, что у этого уличного представления есть начало и конец, когда фокусник начинает свое действо и когда он встает и уходит.


Виноват, может быть я что-то пропустил? Где на видео есть это начало и конец? Особенно "когда он встает и уходит"....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юрий К.

На видео я не видел. Я имел в виду, что уличный фокусник все делает на глазах зевак. Его действо начинается и заканчивается на улице. Бао, обратите внимание на сюжет НТВ, там на первом кадре человек заглядывает снизу.

Возможно, что среди зрителей есть его помощник, который в начале накрывает его ковром и снимает его, когда Рамана уже левитирует, "опираясь" на палку (как в сюжете на голландском ТВ), а в конце проделывает то же самое.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, обратите внимание на сюжет НТВ, там на первом кадре человек заглядывает снизу.


И что? Если подставной человек не орёт "там сиденье!" - то это значит что его там нет?  :Wink:   Подумайте, зачем он "опирается" на палку, которую, кстати, он иногда отпускает (а она не падает, даже не шелохнётся)? И почему он "левитирует" исключительно над массивной подставкой, никуда не сдвигаясь? Хотя, признаться, я видел этот трюк и с небольшим движением вперёд-назад... 




> Возможно, что среди зрителей есть его помощник, который в начале накрывает его ковром и снимает его, когда Рамана уже левитирует, "опираясь" на палку (как в сюжете на голландском ТВ), а в конце проделывает то же самое.


Не "возможно", а так оно и есть  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юрий К.

> И почему он "левитирует" исключительно над массивной подставкой, никуда не сдвигаясь? Хотя, признаться, я видел этот трюк и с небольшим движением вперёд-назад...


Это похоже не на массивную подставку, а на коврик, хотя, конечно, пока сам не пощупаешь, не убедишься. :Smilie:  

Фотографии уличной демонстрации в Нью-Йорке, ролик с ходу не нашел, но в уже приведенных ссылках он должен быть

http://marek-2007.fotosik.pl/albumy/294819.html

Конечно же, ни в коем случае  :Smilie:  нельзя исключать возможность, что вся эта уличная сценка (как и все остальные) заранее куплена, все присутствующие - подставные лица :Smilie:  . За исключением, одного случайного зеваки,  которым в какой-то момент оказались вы, Бао. :Smilie: 




> Если подставной человек не орёт "там сиденье!" - то это значит что его там нет?


Действительно, не известно, кто тот человек, который заглядывает под Раману снизу, но поскольку все происходит на улице, то, мне кажется, что это может сделать любой из зрителей. Поэтому мало вероятно, что все строится на нерешительности зрителей или на спецдоговренности с полицейским.

----------


## Буль

> Это похоже не на массивную подставку, а на коврик, хотя, конечно, пока сам не пощупаешь, не убедишься.


Коврик покрывает подставку, в нём даже дырка для палки прорезана. это хорошо видно на фотографии №2




> Действительно, не известно, кто тот человек, который заглядывает под Раману снизу, но поскольку все происходит на улице, то, мне кажется, что это может сделать любой из зрителей. Поэтому мало вероятно, что все строится на нерешительности зрителей или на спецдоговренности с полицейским.


Сиденье находится между седалищем и материей свободных штанов.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

PS. Может быть картинку нарисовать сего дивайса?  :Wink:

----------


## Юрий К.

Картинку в виде буквы "Г" рисовать не надо. Вы, как видевший это дело, можете засвидетельствовать, что в коврике под палкой есть или видна дырка? На фото я ее не вижу. Это само по себе было бы довольно странно: такой красивый коврик и с дыркой. :Smilie:  

 Когда смотришь на голландский ролик, где он разговаривает, двигает руками, запрокидывает голову, глотает сначала какие-то палочки, нитку, а затем вытаскивает все это в собранном виде, то создается совершенно четкое впечатление, что он просто сидит на подставке.

Как такое еще может быть?

Только если он такой сиддха, который может зависать и при этом вести непринужденную беседу...

P.S. Через эту дырку в коврике такой крепеж должен проходить, чтобы держать всю эту Г-конструкцию, что ой-ой-ой. И все это на улице... Мастер - ничего не скажешь, имхо, разумеется.

----------


## Fermion

> Просмотрел в полный экран, вы имеете в виду, что-то белое под правым бедром или что-то еще?


Да, но, похоже, я ошибся. Судя по дальнейшим кадрам это что-то находится за иллюзионистом. Когда камера чуть меняет ракурс это нечто исчезает как-то неестественно быстро. Значит оно не прямо под ним.

Да, скорее всего, просто так подставку не заметить. Иначе бы это был плохой фокус. Все-таки это человек, скорее всего на этом "собаку съел".  :Smilie: 





> Наука основана на _публичной_ воспроизводимости феноменов, сходная заинтересованность (по сверхнормальным способностям) есть в магико-мистических традициях народного язычества  (примыкающей к ним деятельности современных экстрасенсов, целителей) и у индийских факиров (а также, имхо, близких к ним по типу людей-феноменов, показывающих своих сверхсопосьбности на эстраде, типа Мессинга). Как бы мы ни относились к факирам, отождествляя их с иллюзионистами и фокусникам, т.е. с заведомыми лжецами.


Я согласен с  тем, что для создания грамотной иллюзии надо поучится, приложить и голову и талант. 

Воспроизводимость конечно есть, но в условиях, когда неизвестно множество переменных. К примеру, рассмотрим случай с данным факиром. Леветирует и на улице и в студии, вроде воспроизводится. Однако неизвестно есть ли подставка или нет, поскольку его левитацию можно объяснить подставкой. Что должен сделать учёный  - поставить эксперимент и проверить воспроизводимость в этом случае, если отпилить убрать его палку - что будет, если убрать его штаны и вообще раздеть и обыскать не предмет посторонних вещей. Не известно как он "взлетает" и опускается. 

 Если явление воспроизведется, то надо дальше исследовать, убирать лишнее и являние либо станет ясным, либо исчезнет. 
Поэтому вы говорите про другого сорта воспроизводимость. Воспроизводится но что? Левитация или фокус? Этого мы не знаем. Но есть основания полагать (законы сохранения энергии и импульса) что воспроизводится фокус.






> Не случайно, что заинтересоавнные в изучении сверхнормальных способностей ученые пока что обращаются не к монахам. А к тем, кто их традиционно показывает.


Я согласен, что разгадывать загадки для ученого интересно, кому то может быть интересно разгадывать фокусы.

----------


## Fermion

> Только если он такой сиддха, который может зависать и при этом вести непринужденную беседу...


Давайте не будем умножать сущностей.




> P.S. Через эту дырку в коврике такой крепеж должен проходить, чтобы держать всю эту Г-конструкцию, что ой-ой-ой. И все это на улице... Мастер - ничего не скажешь, имхо, разумеется


Кстати, обратите внимание, что он несколько кривовато сидит. Очевидно, что
это следствие упругой дейормации подставки. Бао совершенно правильно заметил, что под ковриком скрывается платформа, которая жетско соединена со стержнем, замаскированным под бамбуковую палку. Его одежда также скрывает детали  подставки.  

В общем это и не такой интересный фокус, потому что очевидно как он реализован.

----------


## Fermion

Забавная история про фокус с телепатией:
http://www.skeptik.net/telepat/exper1.htm

Показывает, что не такое это простое дело разгадывать фокусы.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Бао совершенно правильно заметил, что под ковриком скрывается платформа, которая жетско соединена со стержнем, замаскированным под бамбуковую палку. Его одежда также скрывает детали  подставки.  
> 
> В общем это и не такой интересный фокус, потому что очевидно как он реализован.


Как вы себе представляете подготовку к такому фокусу в условиях улицы и телестудии?

Приходят помощники, укладывают платформу, кладут на нее коврик с дыркой, привинчивают палку с сидением. Не понятно, как потом быть со штанами, ну это ладно.  :Smilie:   Для студии все это означает, что телевизионщики втсупили в сговор в Раманой. Слишком много соучастников, вам не кажется? Один раз это можно сделать, но много раз... сомневаюсь.

Для улицы вообще не понятно, как это может быть. Заранее, наверное, ночью, чтобы никто не видел, помощники все приготовили, прикрыли листиками или еще чем-нибудь торчащую подставку, чтобы незаметно было...  :Smilie:  Как со штанами быть, опять не понятно, но это ладно. :Smilie:  

Начало и конец действа не показаны на видео, остается только предполагать. Но в версии платформы (я ее, кстати, не видел, в каком сюжете она видна, на травке перед Белым Домом?)-дырки в коврике-привинчивающейся подставки, невооруженным глазом видны несуразности. 

Она явно не проходит с такой легкостью, как вам с Бао хотелось бы. Сомневаюсь, что она вообще проходит в данном случае.

Надо отдать должное операторам: они гуманно относятся к тайне Раманы и не показывают начало и конец его действа.




> Если явление воспроизведется, то надо дальше исследовать, убирать лишнее и являние либо станет ясным, либо исчезнет. 
> Поэтому вы говорите про другого сорта воспроизводимость.


Верно, точное значение термина "воспроизводимость" (какого-то феномена) в контекстах научных исследований и в религиозных традиций и практик - различно. Но это _ процедурное_ различие, мелочность (некоторых) ученых по отношению к сверхнормальным способностям и соответствующим явлениям состоит в цеплянии (некоторых из них) за процедуры. По сути наблюдение отвергается и предпочитается только эксперимент (и только в своей лаборатории), когда все или практически все находится под контролем.




> Но есть основания полагать (законы сохранения энергии и импульса) что воспроизводится фокус.


Есть основания полагать, что законы сохранения энергии и импульса нарушаются на макроскопическом уровне, поэтому воспроизводятся не только фокусы.

P.S. О! Вспомнил самый важный в данный момент эпизод в сюжете около Белого Дома. Когда он говорит в кадре. Не ясно стоит он или нет. Но это ключевой кадр. Если он стоит (такое впечатление, что это именно так), то операторы и зрители видели конец действа ... а иначе и быть не может, т.к. все происходит на улице - и если после этого поддерживается обман, то снова слишком много соучастников!

----------


## Fermion

> Как вы себе представляете подготовку к такому фокусу в условиях улицы и телестудии?
> 
> Приходят помощники, укладывают платформу, кладут на нее коврик с дыркой, привинчивают палку с сидением. Не понятно, как потом быть со штанами, ну это ладно.   Для студии все это означает, что телевизионщики втсупили в сговор в Раманой. Слишком много соучастников, вам не кажется? Один раз это можно сделать, но много раз... сомневаюсь.


Я в общем то не вижу ничего в этом криминального. Фокусы требуют подготовки и все это понимают, даже прохожие, которые идут мимо. От них кстати можно загородится чем-нибудь на время. 




> Есть основания полагать, что законы сохранения энергии и импульса нарушаются на макроскопическом уровне, поэтому воспроизводятся не только фокусы.


Это  у Вас есть основания полагать, не стоит говорить за всех. Для науки никаких оснований так утверждать нет.

----------


## Fermion

> Верно, точное значение термина "воспроизводимость" (какого-то феномена) в контекстах научных исследований и в религиозных традиций и практик - различно. Но это _ процедурное_ различие, мелочность (некоторых) ученых по отношению к сверхнормальным способностям и соответствующим явлениям состоит в цеплянии (некоторых из них) за процедуры. По сути наблюдение отвергается и предпочитается только эксперимент (и только в своей лаборатории), когда все или практически все находится под контролем.


То что вы называете "процедурным различием", "мелочностью" и "цеплянием" ----  это не что иное как методология науки, это её краеугольный камень, без которого науки не будет.  Как бы вы к этому не относились, но такова жизнь. 

В детстве я верил в существование  волшебников, кажется было это лет в пять. Когда я стал немного старше, я понял что волшебников в окружающем мире не водится, однако продолжал верить. Когда я стал ещё постарше я понял, что моя вера это не что иное, как желание, чтобы волшебники существовали. Наверно я до сих пор в них верю, они, конечно, несколько видоизменились,  но, к сожалению, или к счастью наши желания не совпадают с нашими возможностями. Стараюсь успеть признать, что мир не таков, как мне  хотелось бы, в противном случае приходится переживать страдание.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Это  у Вас есть основания полагать, не стоит говорить за всех. Для науки никаких оснований так утверждать нет.


Не надо говорить за всю науку. 

Научное сообщество состоит из локальных сообществ. Мое утверждение заключается в том, что в некоторых локальных сообществах не сомневаются (т.к. их члены и лидеры принимали участие в соответствующих экспериментах-наблюдениях) в макроскопическом нарушении законов сохранения, происходящих на протяжении веков в религиозных сообществах (сейчас я пишу не о левитации). 

В целом же, на уровне российского научного сообщества, РАН, эти феномены _официально_ не признаны.

И все-таки в каком сюжете с Раманой видна платформа под ковриком?

Занятная фотография у него на сайте в разделе Contacts
http://www.ramana.nl/

----------


## Юрий К.

> То что вы называете "процедурным различием", "мелочностью" и "цеплянием" ----  это не что иное как методология науки, это её краеугольный камень, без которого науки не будет.  Как бы вы к этому не относились, но такова жизнь.


Верно, основанная на субъект-обектном разделении, на асимметрии властных отношений между субъектом и объектом методология  _естествознания_ (физики как его идеала) является его краеугольным камнем. Однако, если посмотреть на изучение сверхнормальных способностей и соответствующих явлений несколько шире, т.е. обратить внимание не только на методологические ориентиры физики, то картина изменится.

Этими способностями и явлениями интересуются антропологи, психологи, психиатры, нейрофизиологи, физики. Кредо физика (как типажа, а не человека): покажи и докажи, - кредо антрополога несколько иное. Для получения наиболее глубокой информации об изучаемых традициях антпрологи не ограничиваются внешним наблюдением и опросами, а сами становятся учениками "объектов" своих исследований. То есть не "покажи и докажи", а "научи".

Для физика такая максима кажется почти абсурдной: если ты физик-вакуумщик, то критерием качества твоего знания о вакууме является твоя способность становиться им (а не только, скажем, новый вид оружия или новая техника). Сейчас это кажется абсурдным.

Но я думаю, что методологические принципы разных дисциплин имеют равные права на существование и максима антрополога имеет очень большие перспективы. Самый яркий ее представитель в шаманизме
http://www.shamanism.org/
один из лидеров академических исследований и сам практикующий шаман.

На встрече ЕСДЛ с физиками один из ее организаторов, редактор материалов A.Zajonc задавал ЕСДЛ вопрос о том, есть в распоряжении буддизма методики, позволяющие на личном опыте пережить уровень квантовой суперпозиции.

----------


## Fermion

> Не надо говорить за всю науку.


Поскольку мы говорим о физическом понятии энергия и импульс. Поэтому я говорю за всю физику. 




> Научное сообщество состоит из локальных сообществ. Мое утверждение заключается в том, что в некоторых локальных сообществах не сомневаются (т.к. их члены и лидеры принимали участие в соответствующих экспериментах-наблюдениях) в макроскопическом нарушении законов сохранения, происходящих на протяжении веков в религиозных сообществах (сейчас я пишу не о левитации).


Эти сообщесто случайно не российская академия естественных наук? Имеющая слово наука с своем названии, тем не менее к науке не имеет отношения. И не надо обвинять антропологов в наблюдениях нарушения закона сохранения энергии, грамотный учёный не станет делать заявлений в той области с которой он не знаком. 




> В целом же, на уровне российского аучного сообщества, РАН, эти феномены _официально_ не признаны.


И не только РАН, но и остальным сообществом учёных - тоже, потому что нет 
опровергающих этот закон экспериментов.





> И все-таки в каком сюжете с Раманой видна платформа под ковриком?


я не заметил платформу.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Эти сообщесто случайно не российская академия естественных наук?


Нет.




> И не надо обвинять антропологов в наблюдениях нарушения закона сохранения энергии


Они этим не занимаются, у них другие цели и задачи. Я просто перечислил разные научные дисциплины, представители которых интересуются сверхнормальными способностями и явлениями.




> И не только РАН, но и остальным сообществом учёных - тоже, потому что нет опровергающих этот закон экспериментов.


Есть такие наблюдения, но чтобы не усугублять ваши страдания по поводу нарушения вашей физической картины мира на макроуровне ( :Smilie:  ) - не хочу развивать этот вопрос.




> я не заметил платформу.


Тогда не надо было писать о правоте Бао, который якобы ее где-то видел.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Юрий К.

----------


## Fermion

> Они этим не занимаются, у них другие цели и задачи. Я просто перечислил разные научные дисциплины, представители которых интересуются сверхнормальными способностями и явлениями.


Понятно. Это называется "примазаться".  :Smilie: ) Кто-то из ученых упомянул что ему интересно посмотреть эти паранормальные способности. После этого следуют громкие заявления о том что физика исследует и потдвержает данные феномены.

Или что-то навроде того бывшего физика, который организовал школу по обучению левитации. Помните вы ссылку приводили. 





> Есть такие наблюдения, но чтобы не усугублять ваши страдания по поводу нарушения вашей физической картины мира на макроуровне ( ) - не хочу развивать этот вопрос


Да уж пожалуйста не надо  :Smilie: , этот раздел для науки, а не для псевдонаучного мусора. Но за заботу - спасибо! 




> Тогда не надо было писать о правоте Бао, который якобы ее где-то видел.


Прав в том, что вышеуказанный фокусник сидит на подставке, что под ковриком должна быть платформа и т.д, а не в том, что я тоже видел эту платформу.
Как говорится, нет дыма без огня. Он предложил самое наилучшее объяснение. 
Почему наилучшее? - да потому что для него не требуется изобретать лишних сущностей. 

Вот вам пример: обычный автомобиль едет в частности из-за:
а) там есть двигатель внутреннего сгорания, который сжигает безнин.

b) потому что под капотом спрятаны 26 маленьких но сильных гномов, которые крутят карданный вал.

Ни Я ни Бао ни Вы под капот конкретного автомобиля не заглядывали. 
Однако:

Мы с Бао уверены, что реализован вариан a). Мы исходим из опыта других подобных автомобилей, знаем что мы вынуждены платить за бензин, проверять масло (у других автомобилей). Мы также не видели, чтобы Рамана заправлял конкретный автомобиль. 

Вы же уверены, что там сидят 26 гномов. Ваши аргументы: есть другие люди, которые верят в гномов, не могут же люди с телевидения, и заправочных станций нас обманывать, ведь показывали же человека который заглянул под капот и промолчал. 

Ну может с 26 я перегнул, пусть будет 5. А то они слишком маленькие будут  :Smilie: . Как вы считаете?

Из всех объяснений вы выбираете наиболее невероятное. Почему?

----------


## Юрий К.

> Понятно. Это называется "примазаться". ) Кто-то из ученых упомянул что ему интересно посмотреть эти паранормальные способности. После этого следуют громкие заявления о том что физика исследует и потдвержает данные феномены.


Нет, это не так. Это в форме секции на международном конгрессе антропологов и этнологов, в РФ организуемом институтом РАН. Интерес не случаен, а является развитием классических тем изучения магико-мистических традиций народного язычества, древнейшей из которых является шаманизм. 




> Или что-то навроде того бывшего физика, который организовал школу по обучению левитации. Помните вы ссылку приводили.


Я не знаю школ левитации, организованных бывшими физиками. Какую именно ссылку вы имеете в виду?




> Из всех объяснений вы выбираете наиболее невероятное. Почему?


В случае с Раманой я сомневаюсь в том, в чем вы с Бао совершенно уверены потому, что все происходит на улице и в телестудии. Слишком много соучастников, которые видят или могут увидеть, как устанавливается платформа (в том числе и на улице Нью-Йорка и перед Белым Домом), как укладывается на нее дырявый коврик, как привинчивается к нему палка и т.д.

----------


## Fermion

> Нет, это не так. Это в форме секции на международном конгрессе антропологов и этнологов, в РФ организуемом институтом РАН. Интерес не случаен, а является развитием классических тем изучения магико-мистических традиций народного язычества, древнейшей из которых является шаманизм.


Физиков туда, конечно не позвали. И позвольте усомнится в том, что вышеуказанные антропологи рассматривают левитацию как физический феномен.

Вообще прошу прощения за сарказм. Виноват. Вообще, давайте закруглятся, мое мнение вы уже знаете, как и я ваше.  :Smilie:  

Счастливо!

p.s.
А того физика кажется Hagelin звали или что-то вроде этого, искать лень в этой ветке. Что-то там про йогический полет было.

----------


## Юрий К.

> p.s. А того физика кажется Hagelin звали или что-то вроде этого, искать лень в этой ветке. Что-то там про йогический полет было.


И Hagelin был, и йогический полет был в ветке, но первый не является ни организатором (курсов обучения йогическому полету), ни тем более основоположником техники йогического полета в рамках программы ТМ-сиддхи.

Всех благ.

----------


## Echo

Как это делается наглядно:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFJm10zt_fA
При чем более профессионально сидит дядька - без штанов  :Smilie: 

А вот еще:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk78y4lSY_I&NR=1
Обратите внимание как проходит обруч. Чем он девушку поднимает осталось тайной. Наверняка там пресс спрятанный за спиной "волшебника", но глядя на девушку я верю в мужскую силу  :Smilie: )

----------


## Юрий К.

> А вот еще:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk78y4lSY_I&NR=1
> Обратите внимание как проходит обруч. Чем он девушку поднимает осталось тайной. Наверняка там пресс спрятанный за спиной "волшебника", но глядя на девушку я верю в мужскую силу )


У Раманы на сайте есть аналогичный ролик с цветком и фотография с девушкой.

----------


## Echo

> У Раманы на сайте есть аналогичный ролик с цветком и фотография с девушкой.


Это вы к тому, что он не просто фокусник посредственный, а ещё и плагиатор?

----------


## Юрий К.

Подвешивание легких предметов между руками или при помощи рук - это классическая демонстрация экстраординарных психокинетических способностей. Это я по поводу цветка, сигареты и т.д.

----------


## Поляков

> Подвешивание легких предметов между руками или при помощи рук - это классическая демонстрация экстраординарных психокинетических способностей. Это я по поводу цветка, сигареты и т.д.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleksey L.

скоро появится новая профессия "психокинетический фокусник-эстрадник"

----------


## Юрий К.

Я уже писал о том, что люди, обладающие сверхнормальными способностями и жестко не идентифицирующие себя в какой-то религиозной конфессии, показывают свои способности в сфере развлечений. Это очень древняя ... традиция, ничего нового тут нет. Правда, сами они, конечно, не считают, что показывают фокусы.

----------


## Echo

> Я уже писал о том, что люди, обладающие сверхнормальными способностями и жестко не идентифицирующие себя в какой-то религиозной конфессии, показывают свои способности в сфере развлечений. Это очень древняя ... традиция, ничего нового тут нет. Правда, сами они, конечно, не считают, что показывают фокусы.


Это они вам по секрету рассказали?

----------


## Юрий К.

Нет.

----------


## Echo

Вы один из них? :EEK!:

----------


## Поляков

У кого-то из американских фантастов был замечательный рассказ про фокусника, который на самом деле был чудотворцем, однако по каким-то конспиративным причинам (не помню уже) выдавал свои самые настоящие чудеса за второсортные фокусы.

PS Бугага - "Буддизм и наука".

----------


## Юрий К.

Нет, я здесь не об этом, а именно о том, что один из контекстов проявления сверхнормальных способностей - это сфера развлечений. Телепаты, выступая на сцене перед публикой (снова напоминаю о В. Мессинге), не позиционируют себя как фокусники, а именно как телепаты. 

Это не имеет отношения к буддизму, но это имеет отношение к тем социальным заказам (другой - целительство), благодаря которым эти способности воспроизводятся в разных социумах на больших временных промежутках.

----------


## Юрий К.

Сейчас по НТВ закончилась программа «Чудо-люди», в которой выступали иллюзионисты братья Сафроновы. К сожалению, их сайт содержит троянскую программу, поэтому вот ссылка об их выступлении в детской больнице с фотографиями братьев
http://www.magforums.ru/index.php?showtopic=236

Как и голландский фокусник Рамана, который «сидел» перед Белым Домом и не только на палке (см. дебаты о нем на предыдущих страницах темы) – это уличные фокусники. То, что они показывают, похоже на телепортацию себя и предметов (через стекло), а также на психокинез. В программе НТВ они так и говорили: вы были свидетелями телепортации в живую.

Например, сюжет, в котором основыми зрителями были шофера. Одного из братьев закрывали материей и на него с разгона наезжал МАЗ. Последний сюжет на улице с десятком прохожих-зрителей: одного из братьев закрывают материей и поджигают ее. Материя сгорает, а там никого нет.

Я еще раз убеждаюсь в том, что в социуме помимо великих религий есть ниша, которая может сохранить людей, обладающих экстраординарными способностями. Если у них и есть сиддхи, то они делают из них развлечение и дарят людям чудеса.

Молодцы!

----------


## Поляков

> Я еще раз убеждаюсь в том, что в социуме помимо великих религий есть ниша, которая может сохранить людей, обладающих экстраординарными способностями. Если у них и есть сиддхи, то они делают из них развлечение и дарят людям чудеса.


Если не смотрели фильм "Престиж", то обязательно посмотрите.  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (05.01.2009)

----------


## Буль

> В программе НТВ они так и говорили: вы были свидетелями телепортации в живую.
> 
> Например, сюжет, в котором основыми зрителями были шофера. Одного из братьев закрывали материей и на него с разгона наезжал МАЗ.


А зачем при "телепортации вживую" закрывать человека материей? Иначе "телепортация" не сработает?  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.01.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Не знаю. 

Какие-то атрибуты у уличных фокусников всегда есть, может быть для того, чтобы обмануть зрителя, а может быть и для того, чтобы (в данном случае) создать "индивидуальное пространство", которое как-то (материей) скрыто от внимания публики и благодаря этому создать оптимальные условия для "запуска" своих способностей.

Я ни на чем не настаиваю и тем более никого, ни в чем не убеждаю. Только лишь информирую.  :Smilie: 

Кстати, в сюжете НТВ был фокус без материи, в метро с помеченной картой. Зрители помечали карту из колоды, а фокусник "бросал" колоду на дверь вагона (из согнутой колоды карты вылетают в одном направлении - это любой может). Помеченная карта прилипала к стеклу с наружной стороны, ее забирали после остановки поезда и открывания дверей. 

*Поляков*, если судить по тому, что было видно на экране ТВ, то место для "машины Теслы" было разве что только в кармане или за пазухой.

----------


## K.Dorje

Дык у Копперфильда после накрывания простыней целый вагон растворялся в воздухе

----------


## Юрий К.

У Кио тоже было много всяких трюков. А у Коперфилда и статуя Свободы исчезала, а также самолет. 

В этом все и дело - это иллюзионисты. Они показывают фокусы, иллюзии. Я просто думаю, что не все в этих фокусах только фокусы и иллюзии. Как говорится, в каждой шутке есть доля шутки. Но что есть что я не знаю.

----------


## K.Dorje

> Я просто думаю, что не все в этих фокусах только фокусы и иллюзии. Как говорится, в каждой шутке есть доля шутки. Но что есть что я не знаю.


а мне кажется ответственный человек достигший состояния когда у него открылись сиддхи никогда не станет демонстрировать их на потребу широкой публики и уж тем более зарабатывать на этом.

----------

Марица (06.01.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

А я думаю, что это зависит от того, как этот человек относится к своей публике. На нее можно смотреть сверху вниз ("на потребу публике"), а можно и иначе...

На примере того, что можно найти в суттах Дигха Никаи: 1) на просьбу молодого домохозяина Кеваддхи, чтобы монахи показали мирянам иддхи для укрепления веры в учение, Будда Шакьямуни отвечает отказом, 2) в Саманняпхала сутте на просьбу царя рассказать ему о _зримых_ плодах отшельничества Будда рассказывает о плодах практики монахов в том числе и о иддхах. Иддхи - это зримые плоды отшельничества. Зримые только самими монахами или же их может увидеть и царь, если попросит? История умалчивает...  :Smilie: 

Да и еще, само понятие ответственности зависит от контекста. Речь идет об иллюзионистах. Я думаю, что в отвественное отношение к культуре входит забота о сохранении ее многообразия.  Малююсенький элементик в мозаике культуры - иллюзионисты с сиддхами - это ценность. Но точка зрения буддиста может не совпадать с этой. И она тоже ценность.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я думаю, что это зависит от того, как этот человек относится к своей публике. На нее можно смотреть сверху вниз ("на потребу публике"), а можно и иначе...
> 
> На примере того, что можно найти в суттах Дигха Никаи: 1) на просьбу молодого домохозяина Кеваддхи, чтобы монахи показали мирянам иддхи для укрепления веры в учение, Будда Шакьямуни отвечает отказом, 2) в Саманняпхала сутте на просьбу царя рассказать ему о _зримых_ плодах отшельничества Будда рассказывает о плодах практики монахов в том числе и о иддхах. Иддхи - это зримые плоды отшельничества. Зримые только самими монахами или же их может увидеть и царь, если попросит? История умалчивает... 
> 
> Да и еще, само понятие ответственности зависит от контекста. Речь идет об иллюзионистах. Я думаю, что в отвественное отношение к культуре входит забота о сохранении ее многообразия.  Малююсенький элементик в мозаике культуры - иллюзионисты с сиддхами - это ценность. Но точка зрения буддиста может не совпадать с этой. И она тоже ценность.


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm
...
*Кеваддха сутта*
Будда объясняет, почему он избегает публичной демонстрации сверхъестественных чудес, и какое из чудес превосходнее всего и неизвестно даже богам. При этом чуде полностью исчезают четыре стихии, все названия и формы.

----------


## Юрий К.

Пампкин, ну и что? 

Кстати, хотел обратить внимание К.Dorje на причину, по которой Будда Шакьямуни не разрешил показывать иддхи мирянам. Чтобы благочестивые миряне не подумали, что буддисты используют знание из других учений.  :Smilie:  Чтоб с конкурентами не спутали. :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Кстати, хотел обратить внимание К.Dorje на причину, по которой Будда Шакьямуни не разрешил показывать иддхи мирянам. Чтобы благочестивые миряне не подумали, что буддисты используют знание из других учений.  Чтоб с конкурентами не спутали.


Уважаемый, знание, если это действительно знание, не зависит от маркера "своё-чужое". Нет "буддийского" или "небуддийского" знания. Тем более, для благочестивых индийских мирян, которым не надо проповедовать преимущества веротерпимости... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Юрий К.

Уважаемый, вы не читали сутту, а проецируете ваше мнение на не доступный вам исторический контекст. Почитайте сутту, ссылку на нее привел Пампкин. Я в ответ на конкретное замечание К. Dorje в двух словах пересказал смысл некоторых ее фрагментов (что именно сам Будда Шакьямуни говорил по поводу демонстраций иддх и своего-чужого знания в том числе).

----------


## Aion

Читал сутру, однако, увы, не нашёл в ней приведённого Вами смысла...

----------


## K.Dorje

Имхо, Татхагата призывал просто не делать из Дхармы аттракцион и не принижать тем самым ее смысла и предназначения. 

появление сиддх можно форсировать и с помошью хатха-йоги, например, наверняка существует еще множество способов, просто когда именно это является целью в ущерб остальному развитию то можно в лучшем случае с ума сойти плотно.

----------


## Буль

> Кстати, в сюжете НТВ был фокус без материи, в метро с помеченной картой. Зрители помечали карту из колоды, а фокусник "бросал" колоду на дверь вагона (из согнутой колоды карты вылетают в одном направлении - это любой может). Помеченная карта прилипала к стеклу с наружной стороны, ее забирали после остановки поезда и открывания дверей.


Какой эффект должен быть от Вашего описания этого и подобных фокусов? Мы должны поверить что вопреки законам физики карта действительно прошла сквозь стекло и прилипла снаружи?

----------


## Юрий К.

> Читал сутру, однако, увы, не нашёл в ней приведённого Вами смысла...


Не внимательно читаете. Вот из этих фрагментов видно, что Будда не хотел, чтобы миряне думали, что его монахи, реализуя сиддхи, пользуются гандхарским знанием и знанием манника.



> 5. И вот этот благочестивый верующий передает другому – не благочестивому и не верующему: "Как чудесна, почтенный, как необычайна, почтенный, великая сверхъестественная способность и великая власть отшельника. Ведь я видел монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей, – будучи одним, становящегося многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица; касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы".
> 
> И тогда тот не благочестивый и не верующий может сказать этому благочестивому верующему так: "Есть, почтенный, знание, называющееся гандхарским. Благодаря ему этот монах и осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы". Как же ты думаешь об этом, Кеваддха? Может ли тот не благочестивый и не верующий сказать так этому благочестивому верующему?"
> 
> – "Может сказать, господин".
> 
> – "Поэтому, Кеваддха, я и усматриваю зло в сверхъестественном чуде, опасаюсь, избегаю и стыжусь сверхъестественного чуда".
> …
> 
> ...


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm




> Имхо, Татхагата призывал просто не делать из Дхармы аттракцион и не принижать тем самым ее смысла и предназначения.


Имхо, в тех случаях, когда это возможно, прежде чем формировать свое имхо, нужно обратиться к первоисточникам. См. выше цитату из Кеваддха сутты, там все написано русским языком.




> Какой эффект должен быть от Вашего описания этого и подобных фокусов? Мы должны поверить что вопреки законам физики карта действительно прошла сквозь стекло и прилипла снаружи?


Я уже ответил вам, Бао. Я только информирую, т.е. расчитываю только на тот эффект, который уже имел место быть: вы прочли то, что я написал. Дальше ваше дело - верить, не верить - проверить и т.д. и т.п.

Например, такой эффект:  вы приглашаете братьев Сафроновых себе домой или на какой-то ваш праздник (уверен, что в принципе это возможно  :Smilie: ), они все свои фокусы показывают вам лично, а потом вы делитесь своими впечатлениями здесь на форуме.  :Smilie:

----------


## K.Dorje

> Имхо, в тех случаях, когда это возможно, прежде чем формировать свое имхо, нужно обратиться к первоисточникам. См. выше цитату из Кеваддха сутты, там все написано русским языком.


Я ее, уважаемый прочитал и на основании этого сделал свой вывод что Будда не хотел принижать и опошлять Дхарму сравнениями со всякой дешевой магией. А вы сделали вывод что Благословенный боялся конкурентов. Мы с вами видимо просто смотрим на мир через очки разных цветов. А истину мы узнаем когда наши с вами субъективные мнения и ценные мысли покинут наши умы оставив их в тишине и чистоте.

----------


## Юрий К.

Я бы не спешил с дешевой магией. Что такое гандхарское знание и знание маника вы в курсе?

----------


## K.Dorje

> Я бы не спешил с дешевой магией.


Возможно вы правы.



> Что такое гандхарское знание и знание маника вы в курсе?


почитал несколько различных мнений, ясности они не внесли, буду благодарен за разъяснение в этом вопросе, и особенно какое отношение способность делаться невидимым, проходить сквозь стены и читать чужие мысли имеет к делу избавления всех существ от страданий.

----------


## Юрий К.

По поводу гандхарского знания (я этим вопросом в свое время интересовался и обсуждал его на разных форумах) наиболее убедительна ссылка на страну Гандхару (один из центров ведийской цивилизации, негативное отношение Будды к знанию из ведийских источников понятно, т.к. буддизм  в известной степени сформировался как оппозиция брахманизму). Буддхагхоша полагал, что гандхарское знание названо так либо в честь страны Гандхары, либо по имени мудреца Гандхары. Но в любом случае – внешне это те же самые иддхи, о которых говорил Будда и которые он называл _зримым плодом отшельничества_. По поводу знания манника у меня нет такой же определенности.




> A charm whereby one could become invisible and multiform, pass through all obstacles, through earth and water, and touch the sun and moon (D.i.213). Elsewhere (J.iv.498) the charm is mentioned as being only useful for the purpose of making oneself invisible. 
> The Theragáthá Commentary (I.51f) distinguishes a Lesser and a Greater. Pilinda-vaccha knew the former and thought that the Buddha would teach him the other. The charm enabled him to travel through the air and read the thoughts of others.
> 
> Buddhaghosa (DA ii.389) explains that the charm was so called, either because it was invented by a sage named Gandhára, or because it originated in Gandhára.


http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...ara_vijjaa.htm

Итог, по демонстрации сиддх в буддийском каноне известен: запрет, сформулированный в Кеваддха сутте и подтвержденный в Винае (своде правил для буддийских монахов).

Однако, как известно, в культуре разных стран и исторических периодов наряду с такого рода ригоризмом в отношении сиддх были и другие ниши, традиции, в которых не было запрета на их демонстрацию (они использовались в социально значимых целях, а не скрывались). Мое утверждение состоит только в том, что эти ниши обладают не меньшим правом на существование, чем буддизм. Вот и все.

Поэтому я и радуюсь фокусам братьев Сафроновых, а не считаю их дешевой магией и не смотрю на них с высокомерием и снобизмом («на потребу публике»). Они не имеют никакого отношения к освобождению существ от страданий, они просто радуют и удивляют зрителей.  :Smilie:  Это другой контекст, в нем другие ценности. Ценности мира, который кормит, поит, одевает и обувает всех буддистов, как работающих, так и полностью материально зависимых от мирян.

----------


## Буль

> Я только информирую, т.е. расчитываю только на тот эффект, который уже имел место быть: вы прочли то, что я написал. Дальше ваше дело - верить, не верить - проверить и т.д. и т.п.


О, будды! Во что здесь можно поверить и что можно проверить? На их официальном сайте написано что они иллюзионисты, и все их трюки - иллюзии. На мой взгляд этим всё сказано.

----------


## K.Dorje

> По поводу гандхарского знания (я этим вопросом в свое время интересовался и обсуждал его на разных форумах)


Да, я тоже почитал различные версии и пришел к выводу что толком никто ничего по этому вопросу не знает.




> Поэтому я и радуюсь фокусам братьев Сафроновых, а не считаю их дешевой магией и не смотрю на них с высокомерием и снобизмом


Уважаемый, я тоже обажаю фокусы и кино про Гарри Поттера и высокомерием не страдаю, но причем тут духовные дары - сиддхи, которые за деньги не покупаются и продаваться за деньги не должны и не могут? Все в этом мире имеет право на существование, раз существует, но мы же на буддистском форуме? По сим предлагаю считать нашу беседу исчерпанной дабы администраторы обладающие сиддхой с названием "бан" не применили ее к нам ))

----------


## Aion

> Не внимательно читаете. Вот из этих фрагментов видно, что Будда не хотел, чтобы миряне думали, что его монахи, реализуя сиддхи, пользуются гандхарским знанием и знанием манника.


Перечитал три раза и опять не вижу...Не видно мне, Вы уж извините, из этих фрагментов того, что Вы в них видите. Не подскажете ли мне, не ведающему историко-культурного контекста, в какой из индийских школ практиковалось, к примеру, гандхарское знание?

----------


## Юрий К.

> О, будды! Во что здесь можно поверить и что можно проверить? На их официальном сайте написано что они иллюзионисты, и все их трюки - иллюзии. На мой взгляд этим всё сказано.


А я разве о чем-то другом? Я только о том, что с моей точки зрения в сфере развлечений, в том числе и среди фокусников и иллюзионистов есть люди, одаренные сверхнормальными способностями. Их право, как себя позиционировать публично. Одни, как, скажем, В. Мессинг и ... из современных В.Авдеев, выбирают демонстрации именно своих телепатических и телекинетических способностей, а другие работают в жанре иллюзии.

Magician Ramana, которого обсуждали несколькими страницами раньше, фокусник или волшебник с вашей точки зрения?
http://www.ramana.nl/site_english/




> Перечитал три раза и опять не вижу...Не видно мне, Вы уж извините, из этих фрагментов того, что Вы в них видите. Не подскажете ли мне, не ведающему историко-культурного контекста, в какой из индийских школ практиковалось, к примеру, гандхарское знание?


Я снова призываю вас читать внимательнее то, что уже написано: все, что о гандхарском знании было известно Буддхагхоше (авторитетнейший буддийский ученый, 5 в.н.э)
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Буддхагхоша

я привел в ответе K.Dorje. Более поздние исследования, по-видимому, ничего не прибавили.

----------


## Aion

> Я снова призываю вас читать внимательнее то, что уже написано: все, что о гандхарском знании было известно Буддхагхоше (авторитетнейший буддийский ученый, 5 в.н.э)
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Буддхагхоша
> 
> я привел в ответе K.Dorje. Более поздние исследования, по-видимому, ничего не прибавили.


Спасибо, кто такой Буддхагхоша, мне известно, однако что из себя представляет гандхарское знание, как я понял, достоверно неизвестно (неоднозначно даже происхождение этого эпитета).... Неслабые же сиддхи, если монах с их помощью способен лицезреть мир Брахмы (пренатальную эпоху)!  :Cool:

----------


## Aiker

> О, будды! Во что здесь можно поверить и что можно проверить? На их официальном сайте написано что они иллюзионисты, и все их трюки - иллюзии. На мой взгляд этим всё сказано.


Я с Вами согласен, уважаемый Бао, и отметаю все остальные домыслы уважаемых оппонентов на этой 22 странице.
Иллюзия - на-вскидку, по-латыни или по-древнегречески - обман зрения (хотя, могу поискать в словарях, но не буду).  Мираж пустынный или морской - это не иллюзия, это мираж. Иллюзии или фокусы бр. Сафроновых - хорошо подготовленные ТРЮКИ, и не более, при всём нашем впечатлении от аханий дам, непритязательной обстановки и как бы чуда. Талантливые ребята, умелые иллюзионисты (фокусники) - привет! - заставляют умных задуматься, а тупых - поверить.
Я ещё бы хотел написать по-поводу Знания, раз уж так грубо влез в диалог - за-одним. Я так полагаю, что Знание не есть знание в нашем обывательском сознании, а это скорее есть Понимание и Адекватное Реагирование.
Например, реакция существа на крайнюю трёхмерную ситуацию, угрожающею его безопасности: -  удар, выстрел, бегство и т.п.
Реакция на любую 4-мерную ситуацию: - сумасшествие как минимально адекватная реакция, смерть - как нормальная реакция.
(чтобы было понятно - трёхмерная ситуация - это наш мир, в котором нет чудес, или по-крайней мере мы их не можем замечать и ощущать. Четырёхмерная ситуация - это чудо). Чудом так же является Вселенная, Пространство, Время.
И слава Будде, что у нас в мозге есть защитная структура, которая не позволяет выйти на 4-мерный уровень, иначе - или сумасшествие или смерть, иного не дано. Никому кроме.... 
Этих ребят вы, уважаемые участники форума, знаете.
С Новым Годом! :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Magician Ramana, которого обсуждали несколькими страницами раньше, фокусник или волшебник с вашей точки зрения?


Я конечно понимаю, что разрушать веру в деда мороза нехорошо, но попробуйте зайти в какой-нибудь интернет магазин реквизита для фокусников. Меня удивило, что все так дешево: Levitation kit - 6$.  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (07.01.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Убиивеец!
 :Smilie:

----------

